# Magnolia Makeup



## sss215 (May 12, 2011)

Has anyone tried their pigments?  I have been hearing good things about this indy brand and I ordered O.C.S, a yellow orange which is like the color or orange juice. it doesn't look frosty, so i was sold on it!    

  	Overall, the colors look very pigmented and they are reported as being very smooth and easy to blend.   This line is was also created by two women of color who were inspired to fill some various gaps in the cosmetics industry by offering fun, bright and heavily pigmented colors.   They even have a color that looks similar to MAC's Sassy Grass (Garden District), and from what I've read, its better than Sassy Grass, which  is one of my favorite greens.

  	The product names are pretty unique as well.  Magnolia Makeup also offers blushes and lip porducts.  If unfamilar, you can find swatches on a few blogs out there, as well as you tube.         

  	I am going to be excited to get my order.  I place the order on Wed. and it shipped already.  That's great service! 

  	i follow them on twitter and they are going to be at the makeup show. not sure in what capacity though.


----------



## sss215 (May 15, 2011)

btt


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 15, 2011)

I actually was able to grab 4 of their pigments during a sale earlier in the year. I picked up Uptown, Colures, 108 and a forth color who's name escapes me at the moment. I was deliberately seeking out matte pigments and I'm very satisfied with what I have. They blend easily and I do love the color selection. They are very pigmented and will work with any eyeshadow base you are currently using. For a further and more in dept review THE FANCY FACE our very own tthwell here on Specktra has a detailed review on her blog. I would gladly purchase again from this company and I currently have Garden District in my sights.


----------



## sss215 (May 15, 2011)

I have my eye on Garden District too.  I want to check out Tutu, Chanel, 108 and a few others.    The Fancy Face had a great review on them, as well as Erin (edotrich.wordpress.com)    The pigmentation and fact they blend well is something I'm looking forward to.  The colors are exciting too!


----------



## honybr (May 17, 2011)

sss215 - please report back on your thoughts when you receive your order.  I'm eyeing a few of them but I'm not very good with pigments so hence my hesitiation.  I'll have to check out the other reviews you and Dillgaf mentioned as well.


----------



## tthelwell (May 17, 2011)

They are truly fab! I love that the pigments are mattes or satin rather than frosty. They are high quality and blend well. I will say tho for a brighter pop of color a stuicky base is best but they work well over regular primers and bases.

  	The sisters are also VERY SWEET! I love that they have frequent sales and new colors every few months. They will release new colors in June as well so that will be great. Also check out the glitter because they are FAB!

  	I have a number of swatches and reviews on my blog as well as looks using the products. Thanks for mentioning me DILLIGAF and SSS125! Erin also has great swatches and looks!


----------



## sss215 (May 17, 2011)

tthelwell said:


> They are truly fab! I love that the pigments are mattes or satin rather than frosty. They are high quality and blend well. I will say tho for a brighter pop of color a stuicky base is best but they work well over regular primers and bases.
> 
> The sisters are also VERY SWEET! I love that they have frequent sales and new colors every few months. They will release new colors in June as well so that will be great. Also check out the glitter because they are FAB!
> 
> I have a number of swatches and reviews on my blog as well as looks using the products. Thanks for mentioning me DILLIGAF and SSS125! Erin also has great swatches and looks


  	Thanks!   Have you tried them with MAC white chromaline.  I can't use NXY Milk pencil as a base, it creases on me.


----------



## sss215 (Dec 1, 2011)

I took advantage of their black friday sale and ordered, chanel, atl, garden district, mystique, and big shot.

  	these pigments are very pigmented!  the satins are smooth, the mattes are very pigmented!  there is nothing chalky about them

  	there are colors in the range for everyone; and they are adding more in 2012. since they are pigments, the quantity adds to the value as well.

  	i hope everyone gets a chance to try them out, if you do, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Dec 1, 2011)

I too took advantage of the Black Friday Sale and picked up a few pigments, I am patiently waiting for my order to arrive!!! This is my first purchase from Magnolia so Im super excited!


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 2, 2011)

Please keep reporting back on your opinion about the Magnolia products!


----------



## sss215 (Dec 4, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> Please keep reporting back on your opinion about the Magnolia products!


	I really like them.  Did a look with OCS, Big Shot and Mystique and I loved it.  The colors are very long wearing.  

  	Mystique is what NARS Outremer should have been. Its such a pretty blue and very pigmented.  I used a little fix+ when I applied them just in case anyone was wondering. I use fix+ with all my pigments.


----------



## devin (Dec 5, 2011)

I think I have about all of the Magnolia pigments. I have swatches on my blog as well. I absolutely love the colors. They are really pigmented, and blend very well! They have some really unique colors as well. I love gambit, gilded, garden district, fire water, puddin', cayenne, kente, gold nugget, calliope, and kiss. There are more faves, but those are just a few.


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 6, 2011)

Yay Devin your sorta back to posting! 

  	I have the garden district kaleidoscope and some didn't wow me, but others did. Overall you can't really go wrong with their pigments. Makeup after dark blog has some great swatches as well.


----------



## amber815 (Dec 6, 2011)

quick/dumb question about these types of shadows? are you still applying a primer? applying them wet? please enlighten a loose shadow newbie!

  	Thanks!


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 9, 2011)

amber815 said:


> quick/dumb question about these types of shadows? are you still applying a primer? applying them wet? please enlighten a loose shadow newbie!
> 
> Thanks!



 	They are loose shadows/pigments, yes to the primer, sometimes yes to applying wet(depends on mood/look). 

  	I noticed on FB they have a new collection coming out and they are also having a Christmas sale! I hope they are half off again, I see some blushes that I might have to get.


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 9, 2011)

Got these a long time ago but here are some swatches of the Garden District Kaleidoscope.

  	Top row- Wisteria, Zany, Violets Are... Second row-Celeste, ATL, Tart, Mint Julep.


----------



## sss215 (Dec 18, 2011)

amber815 said:


> quick/dumb question about these types of shadows? are you still applying a primer? applying them wet? please enlighten a loose shadow newbie!
> 
> Thanks!



 	Try a mixing medium.  you can make one at home with glycerin and water.  also fix+ is good to use.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 20, 2011)

I was kicking myself for missing out on the Black Friday Sale and I just placed an order with them. I'm looking forward to getting my hands on Garden District. I've been coveting it for a long time!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh btw if anyone has any comments or feedback on the blushes let me know!


----------



## sss215 (Dec 21, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> I was kicking myself for missing out on the Black Friday Sale and I just placed an order with them. I'm looking forward to getting my hands on Garden District. I've been coveting it for a long time!!!!


	Garden District is so pretty!  It reminds me of MAC sassy grass e/s, my favorite MAC green, which is good cause now I don't have to sit and wonder if MAC will ever repromote it. 
  	For this sale, now through the 28th, I ordered Ella, Fluer de Fab, Puddin, Blood Orange and Speakeasy.  I am excited and may go back for more. The shipping rate is so reasonable as well.  $5.00 shipping for a 40.00 purchase! Loved that!


----------



## sss215 (Dec 21, 2011)

sss215 said:


> Garden District is so pretty!  It reminds me of MAC sassy grass e/s, my favorite MAC green, which is good cause now I don't have to sit and wonder if MAC will ever repromote it.  		 			For this sale, now through the 28th, I ordered Ella, Fluer de Fab, Puddin, Blood Orange and Speakeasy.  I am excited and may go back for more. The shipping rate is so reasonable as well.  $5.00 shipping for a 40.00 purchase! Loved that!


 
  	Actually, I forgot to order Speakeasy, which is a great purple! I will get it on my next haul.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 22, 2011)

sss215 said:


> Actually, I forgot to order Speakeasy, which is a great purple! I will get it on my next haul.


	I got Speakeasy on this order as well as Garden District, Tart, Gold Nugget, Saffronia, Puddin and Mint Julep. I plan on hauling again before they end this sale. I'm curious about the blushes as well.


----------



## sss215 (Dec 23, 2011)

yeah, looks like i am going to order again too. I was actually going to use some of the shadows as blushes at some point. Maybe I'll try the blush kaleidescope after the shadow sale is over.  It seems like a good value.  Kawaii looks hot!  Peachy is pretty too.


----------



## honybr (Dec 23, 2011)

I just ordered their blush in Ouch.  it's a deep purple which I've been searching for.  I'll be sure and report back.


----------



## soanxious (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey everyone, how long did you have to wait for your packages? I am dying to get my hands on these pigments but I placed my order on December 7th and I'm still waiting. It's an overseas order so I know it takes time but I was really hoping to have these by NYE. Also, want to get them before the after Christmas sales ends, I am already tempted to place a second order before I recieve the first!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 27, 2011)

soanxious said:


> Hey everyone, how long did you have to wait for your packages? I am dying to get my hands on these pigments but I placed my order on December 7th and I'm still waiting. It's an overseas order so I know it takes time but I was really hoping to have these by NYE. Also, want to get them before the after Christmas sales ends, I am already tempted to place a second order before I recieve the first!



 	I placed an order on the 21st and received it on the 23. I've since placed a 2nd order that I don't anticipate to get here as fast. Due to the holidays/


----------



## sss215 (Jan 3, 2012)

I ordered on December 28th and rec'd the order the 31st.   What I got was Girlie Girl and it's a great bubble gum pink.  I plan to use it as a blush also. 

  	These shadows are very long wearing it's crazy! I did my friend's NYE makeup with Ella on the lid, and it stayed on all night! She slept in her makeup, as NYE party goers tend to do, and woke up with Ella still on and in tact.  

  	I grabbed a bit of colors during the sale and can't wait to see what they release next.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 3, 2012)

I've just placed a 3rd order. They are awesome when it comes to shipping!!!


----------



## honybr (Jan 4, 2012)

I got my blush - a deep purple called Ouch.  Anyone considering trying them out for a blush should go ahead and order.  This particular blush stays a true purple.  All my other purple blushes tend to settle into a hot pink and sometimes a berry but never stays purple (I must have wonky undertones).  Anyway, this blush has great staying power and true color.  Vibrant, but gorgeous on darker skin.  I'm very pleased and will order from them again.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jan 4, 2012)

It seems like every time I go on FB they have a new eye looks which includes new shades!


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 4, 2012)

Are the prices currently on the products, like $5 for the pigments, the sale prices?


----------



## Richelle83 (Jan 4, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> Are the prices currently on the products, like $5 for the pigments, the sale prices?



 	Yes they are having a 50% off sale on shadows.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 25, 2012)

Magnolia is having a sale right now. Most of the pigments are $5 and $6. I think the sale is until 8/27. 

http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=c7d5077275e2e7260994ecb52&id=7ba3830d6f


----------



## ainelson86 (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes I picked up about 20 something pigments from the sale. I absolutely love their products and customer service


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 25, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Magnolia is having a sale right now. Most of the pigments are $5 and $6. I think the sale is until 8/27.
> 
> http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=c7d5077275e2e7260994ecb52&id=7ba3830d6f


  	All over this!!! I love their pigments. The colors and the pigmentation are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a few samples that someone sent me a few months ago and a few weeks ago I ordered Ponchatoula pigment. I'm seriously thinking about ordering a couple during this sale as well.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 26, 2012)

Which colors are you ladies buying in this sale? I'm hoping they have another Black Friday sale so I can pick up more. I only ordered 3 last night. Topaz, Whimsical and Desire.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 26, 2012)

There are a few items I want to get.   Tchoupitoulas, Ponchatoula and Antoinette


----------



## Zazzle (Aug 26, 2012)

Does anyone have Tricky? The pic and description on the site remind me of Club e/s. Is it close?


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 1, 2012)

Hurricane Issac tried to keep me away from my pigments but I got em! Topaz, Whimsical, and Desire. Each of them very nice. Can't wait to order more.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 3, 2012)

I know the sale was supposed to be over on the 27th but it ooks like as of right now, the sale is still going on.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 7, 2012)

Sale ends today. We prob won't see another one until the Black Friday sale.


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 8, 2012)

I picked up 6 more of their pigments during the sale  I just posted some swatches of the ones I already have if anyone wants to see. Looks like the sale is still going on too!


----------



## honybr (Nov 23, 2012)

Just so everyone knows, everything at Magnolia Makeup is half off!


----------



## sss215 (Nov 24, 2012)

honybr said:


> :bump:     Just so everyone knows, everything at Magnolia Makeup is half off!


  I just grabbed 2 pigments that I have been looking at for a while; Ponchatula and Tchoupitoulas. I  can't wait to get them.  Everyone is still on sale.


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 27, 2013)

Magnolia is currently having an anniversary sale 4/24-4/29. I only placed a small order for Siked Individual Lip Fix (been wanting this for quite some time) and Raw Diamond pigment. 

  	I didn't check the blushes until after I placed my order but I've been wanting to try one of their purple blushes. 

  	This picture made me want Raw Diamond. Not to mention the rest of her face is beat to death!


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for this.  Of course now I'll have to buy Raw Diamond.  What are the individual lip fixes, are they just glosses?




Copperhead said:


> Magnolia is currently having an anniversary sale 4/24-4/29. I only placed a small order for Siked Individual Lip Fix (been wanting this for quite some time) and Raw Diamond pigment.
> 
> I didn't check the blushes until after I placed my order but I've been wanting to try one of their purple blushes.
> 
> This picture made me want Raw Diamond. Not to mention the rest of her face is beat to death!


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 28, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Thanks for this.  Of course now I'll have to buy Raw Diamond.  What are the individual lip fixes, are they just glosses?


  	I'm under the impression that they are like a potted lipstick. Or, they kind of look like a mixture of lipstick and gloss. They look to be thicker than their Beaucoup Lips. Beaucoup Lips are in tubes and Lip Fixes are in jars. The lady in the picture in my post is wearing Individual lip fixes in Bare and Sexual Chocolate.

  	Doesn't Raw Diamond look really pretty? I can't wait to get it. I got shipment confirmation today.


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 28, 2013)

NIYA0302 has a video that gives you an idea of how the Lip Fixes are. She actually shows the shade I bought. Go to the 4:00 mark in this video.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 29, 2013)

OMG!  I saw this thread in the middle of the night (Sunday a.m.), and didn't go to bed until 11:30 a.m. morning because I was googling swatches of their pigments and glitters.  I did a little bit of damage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I'm so excited to get my order!


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 29, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> OMG!  I saw this thread in the middle of the night (Sunday a.m.), and didn't go to bed until 11:30 a.m. morning because I was googling swatches of their pigments and glitters.  I did a little bit of damage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yayy Yazmin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad you were able to catch the sale. This is a pretty good sale because just about ALL of the products are on sale whereas most times it's just the pigments.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 29, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!  I saw this thread in the middle of the night (Sunday a.m.), and didn't go to bed until 11:30 a.m. morning because I was googling swatches of their pigments and glitters.  I did a little bit of damage :comment: , but I'm so excited to get my order! :yahoo:
> ...


  I am soon to be a Magnolia Makeup virgin no more. I also go Raw Diamond because of your post. Thanks!


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 29, 2013)

What did you order Yazmin?


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 29, 2013)

honybr said:


> I got my blush - a deep purple called Ouch.  Anyone considering trying them out for a blush should go ahead and order.  This particular blush stays a true purple.  All my other purple blushes tend to settle into a hot pink and sometimes a berry but never stays purple (I must have wonky undertones).  Anyway, this blush has great staying power and true color.  Vibrant, but gorgeous on darker skin.  I'm very pleased and will order from them again.


  	I wish I would've read through this thread again before placing my order because I've long been wanting a nice, true purple blush. MAC's Vintage Grape Ombre, while very pretty, turns berryish on me as well and I want PURPLE. I had to go back and order this. I had been looking at Drama but decided to go with Ouch since you said it was a true purple and that's what I want. Purple Plum caught my eye too.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 29, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> What did you order Yazmin?


  	The list of what I didn't order is probably shorter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	I ordered 35 pigments and glitters.  I can list them all if you want.


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 29, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> The list of what I didn't order is probably shorter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  	LOL Yazmin! You did it big! No, you don't have to list them all right now. I WILL be anxious to hear your thoughts once you've received them though. I was contemplating on getting both the Silver and Black Hologram glitters but decided against it. Maybe another time.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 29, 2013)

They'll probably arrive by Wednesday or Thursday.  Maybe I'll sit down with a glass of wine (or two!) this weekend and start swatching.  

  	I'm most excited to get these:

  	Mint Julep
  	Gilded
  	Raw Diamond
  	Big Chief
  	Pyrite
  	Garden District


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 29, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> They'll probably arrive by Wednesday or Thursday.  Maybe I'll sit down with a glass of wine (or two!) this weekend and start swatching.
> 
> I'm most excited to get these:
> 
> ...


  	Oooh, Garden District is supposed to be similar to MAC's Sassy Grass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you check out their Facebook page? There's a very nice look done with Pyrite.





https://www.facebook.com/MagnoliaMakeup


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 29, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> They'll probably arrive by Wednesday or Thursday.  Maybe I'll sit down with a glass of wine (or two!) this weekend and start swatching.
> 
> I'm most excited to get these:
> 
> ...


  	That's exactly what made me add it to my cart.


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 29, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> That's exactly what made me add it to my cart.


  	Oh yes, that is HOT!


----------



## Copperhead (May 2, 2013)

Got my tiny order today...









  	L to R: Raw Diamond Pigment (kind of reminds me of swatches I've seen of MAC's Antique Gold Reflects), Ouch blush, Spiked Lip Fix.

  	Ouch blush reminds me a little of MAC's #92 e/s and Spiked reminds me a lot of Heroine lipstick.


----------



## MAChostage (May 4, 2013)

Got my Raw Diamond, purty!


----------



## MAChostage (May 4, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Copperhead (May 4, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Got my Raw Diamond, purty!


  	Cool! Now I'm waiting for Yazmin to come tell us about her haul.


----------



## Yazmin (May 4, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Got my Raw Diamond, purty! 		 		 			Cool! Now I'm waiting for Yazmin to come tell us about her haul.


  	It was delivered today and I'll be picking up on Monday!


----------



## Yazmin (May 6, 2013)

Here's a preview. Hope to do some swatches this weekend.


----------



## Copperhead (May 6, 2013)

Yazmin said:


>


  	Yazmin! That's a fabulous pigment haul!


----------



## Richelle83 (May 6, 2013)

Yazmin said:


>


  	I've been ignoring this thread lately but I am definitely excited to see swatches!!!


----------



## Yazmin (May 14, 2013)

Didn't have time this weekend, so I hope to do some by next weekend.


----------



## honybr (May 14, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I wish I would've read through this thread again before placing my order because I've long been wanting a nice, true purple blush. MAC's Vintage Grape Ombre, while very pretty, turns berryish on me as well and I want PURPLE. I had to go back and order this. I had been looking at Drama but decided to go with Ouch since you said it was a true purple and that's what I want. Purple Plum caught my eye too.


 
  	I see you got your order!  Let me know if you like Ouch.  It's still one of my favorites.  I believe it will last forever because it really doesn't take a lot which isn't true of some of my blushes.


----------



## Copperhead (May 14, 2013)

honybr said:


> I see you got your order!  Let me know if you like Ouch.  It's still one of my favorites.  I believe it will last forever because it really doesn't take a lot which isn't true of some of my blushes.


  	Which brush do you apply your Ouch with?


----------



## honybr (May 15, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Which brush do you apply your Ouch with?


 
  	I use the Ecotools blush brush.  I only have a couple MAC brushes and those are for eye shadow.  I love the Ecotools because they are super soft and get the job done - and let's be honest because they are only like $8 at Walmart or Walgreens.  Lol.


----------



## Copperhead (May 15, 2013)

honybr said:


> I use the Ecotools blush brush.  I only have a couple MAC brushes and those are for eye shadow.  I love the Ecotools because they are super soft and get the job done - and let's be honest because they are only like $8 at Walmart or Walgreens.  Lol.


  	Thanks honybr. I don't know if I've ever used a loose powder blush so I was wonder what's the best brush for applying it. Especially a loose, very pigmented blush like Ouch. I haven't tried it yet but I will soon. It's sooo pretty in the jar.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 16, 2013)

I've been eyeing their pigments for awhile after I show some swatches online. At the time my laptop was down & they didn't have a mobile site  But can't wait to see Yazmin's swatches & prob will place a order soon.


----------



## Copperhead (May 16, 2013)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> I've been eyeing their pigments for awhile after I show some swatches online. At the time my laptop was down & they didn't have a mobile site But can't wait to see Yazmin's swatches & prob will place a order soon.


  	If you can, try to wait for their next sale. I'm not quite sure when that will be though. Even though their prices are really good for the amount you get, the sale prices are even better.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 16, 2013)

Great,Thnx girlie. That sounds even better lol plmk when you hear their having one


----------



## Copperhead (May 16, 2013)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> Great,Thnx girlie. That sounds even better lol plmk when you hear their having one


  	If I catch them having a sale I'll surely post here.


----------



## Copperhead (May 21, 2013)

I hope Specktra member Devin don't mind me posting her picture but she is wearing the HECK out of this Tchoupitoulas!

http://instagram.com/p/ZkyBZ1AudU/


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 25, 2013)

MM just released a new collection. I see it's $50 for the collection on their site. I wonder if they'll sell them individually. I'm liking that green on her lids.

  	http://www.magnolia-makeup.com/imageslide/8982499562.jpg


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm digging the lips!    
Quote:Originally Posted by *Copperhead* 



 	MM just released a new collection. I see it's $50 for the collection on their site. I wonder if they'll sell them individually. I'm liking that green on her lids.

  	http://www.magnolia-makeup.com/imageslide/8982499562.jpg


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 25, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> I'm digging the lips!


  	Yeah I like the lips too. I wonder what that is on her lips.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 25, 2013)

Ohhh those are pretty!! I haven't bought any pigments from them in awhile, the last time I bought them I paid $5 each for them. I wonder if they will have a sell soon.. maybe for the 4th of July


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 25, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Ohhh those are pretty!! I haven't bought any pigments from them in awhile, the last time I bought them I paid $5 each for them. *I wonder if they will have a sell soon.. maybe for the 4th of July*


  	That might be a possibility. I'll try to remember to check the site around that time.


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry that I completely dropped the ball on posting swatches.  I finally put together my Alex drawer units and have about 95% of my makeup organized so I feel like I might have some time to swatch them this weekend, or at least do them in smaller batches.  I think I'll do dry swatches to start, and then if anyone wants to see wet swatches of any particular pigment, then let me know.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 26, 2013)

Ok, Yazmin thanks that would be great (whenever u have time ) yes small batches of swatches would probably be easier on you so that way you dont get overloaded ! I have some of their pigments but I hardly reach for them...I need to change that because they really are nice


----------



## therapeuticglam (Jun 30, 2013)

I haven't try Magnolia Makeup ever since, please advice me on what what to buy and use. I have a fair skin.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 1, 2013)

^^Ever since what?


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 2, 2013)

I checked their twitter and see they're having an Independence Day sale on all items red, white or blue. 

 *Magnolia Makeup* ‏@MagnoliaMakeup10h
 	Independence Day Sale. 50% off of all items RED, WHITE OR BLUE....#makeup #magnoliamakeup #shopmagnolia http://instagram.com/p/bP_sqIAuVX/


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 2, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I checked their twitter and see they're having an Independence Day sale on all items red, white or blue.   [COLOR=999999][COLOR=333333]*Magnolia Makeup* ‏@MagnoliaMakeup[/COLOR][COLOR=999999]10h[/COLOR] [/COLOR]
> Independence Day Sale. 50% off of all items RED, WHITE OR BLUE....[COLOR=0084B4][COLOR=66B5D2]#makeup[/COLOR] [COLOR=0084B4][COLOR=66B5D2]#[/COLOR]magnoliamakeup[/COLOR] [COLOR=0084B4][COLOR=66B5D2]#[/COLOR]shopmagnolia[/COLOR] [COLOR=0084B4]http:// instagram.com/p/bP_sqIAuVX/  [/COLOR][/COLOR]


  Thank you imma see if there's anything I want from that sales area !!!


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 2, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Thank you imma see if there's anything I want from that sales area !!!


  	I was looking at the blue pigments such as Sapphire, Bywater and Skywalker but I think I'm just going to wait until the next sale comes up. I'm thinking they might have one for Labor Day. I want another Lip Fix or two.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 2, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Thank you imma see if there's anything I want from that sales area !!!


  	I just watched a YT video of a tutorial using Skywalker pigment and now I don't know if I want to wait until the next sale. LOL!

  	Also, I found some really good swatches of some of their pigments. I'm looking at the blue glitter but I don't where in the heck I'd even wear that. LOL. Zany pigment looks like how I'd want MAC's Tropica Mineralized e/s to look.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 2, 2013)

I caved. I only got 2 pigments (Skywalker and Girl's Bestie). I'm really curious to see what Girl's Bestie looks like because the only description they give of it is "Satin with 4 levels of sparkle". What the heck is that? Is it like a white diamond color or something since diamonds are supposed to be a girl's best friend?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 2, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I caved. I only got 2 pigments (Skywalker and Girl's Bestie). I'm really curious to see what Girl's Bestie looks like because the only description they give of it is "Satin with 4 levels of sparkle". What the heck is that? Is it like a white diamond color or something since diamonds are supposed to be a girl's best friend?


  	Hahah aiight I just got back home so im off to look at some swatches... I'll report back in a few to see if I do any damage.  I have a few magnolia pigments already ... I'll list the ones I have .. BRB


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 2, 2013)

Here's my current Magnolia pigment Collection

  	#108
  	Aerial
  	ATL
  	Blood Orange
  	Calliope
  	Creole Tomato
  	Crushed
  	Ella
  	Fire Water
  	Ganache
  	Gilded
  	Lady Day
  	Mint Julep
  	O.C.S
  	Parboiled
  	Paris
  	Persimmon
  	Puddin
  	Reptile
  	Rio
  	Speak Easy
  	Stormy Weather
  	Tanza
  	Tinsel
  	Topaz
  	TuTu
  	Wisteria


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 2, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Here's my current Magnolia pigment Collection
> 
> #108
> Aerial
> ...


  	Oooh LeLe, you have a nice collection! Including the 2 I just ordered I'll have like 6 full size jars and about 6 or 7 samples a friend sent to me. I need to go look for my samples because I don't even remember which ones they are. 

  	I found this eyelook (credit IG user makeupand_nae) and am absolutely loving Skywalker. Hopefully I'll be glad I ordered it. 

http://instagram.com/p/Y28_wLP-wH/

http://instagram.com/p/YyNr4nv-zf/

  	Now her IG has me wanting Oxidation.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 2, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Copperhead* 


 	 		Also, I found some really good swatches of some of their pigments.* I'm looking at the blue glitter but I don't where in the heck I'd even wear that. LOL.* Zany pigment looks like how I'd want MAC's Tropica Mineralized e/s to look. 










 But I dont have that much glitter in my collection  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so I ordered Red Holographic Glitter and Blue Holographic Glitter .

  	So I also added Skywalker and Girl's Bestie pigments (because of you) especially when you was like* " Is it like a white diamond color or something since diamonds are supposed to be a girl's best friend?"*








 You got me curious too  !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hehe. And then I added Mystique pigment . So I ordered a total of 5 pigments


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 2, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Copperhead* 


*Also, I found some really good swatches of some of their pigments*. I'm looking at the blue glitter but I don't where in the heck I'd even wear that. LOL. *Zany pigment looks like how I'd want MAC's Tropica Mineralized e/s to look. *


  	OMG !!! Those swatches she posted just made me create a Magnolia Pigment Wishlist . ..  Imma wait until they have another sale, hopefully it will be include ALL their pigments! I know I missed their anniversary sale a few months ago but hopefully they will do something in a few months.  I have about 25 pigments listed on my wishlist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  But I can wait and hope for a sale cuz I dont wanna pay full price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  and yup I added Zany to the list as well !!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 2, 2013)

I just got a shipping confirmation  email (with a tracking #) from them.... that was  lightning Fasttttttt


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 2, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I just got a shipping confirmation  email (with a tracking #) from them.... that was  lightning Fasttttttt


  	Lele! I got shipping confirmation too! I know the 4th of July is in 2 days so I probably won't receive it until after that. You did well. You got some good looking stuff! All of their glitters, especially the Holographic ones, look sooo pretty. I don't really go clubbing but if I did I'd get me some of those glitters. LOL!

  	ETA: I realized I said Zany was what I would like Tropica to look like but Tropica doesn't have the aqua-ish tone to it that Zany has does it? Oh well. Zany looks really pretty.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 2, 2013)

Copperhead - I don't go clubbing either.. Lol !!! I don't know where I'll wear that glitter to but it looked pretty.. Haha !! And yes Zany looks pretty. I'm not expecting to get my shipment until probably mon or tues next week. It's takes sooo long for me to get my packages.. ugh and I just hate paying for expedite shipping


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 2, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Copperhead - I don't go clubbing either.. Lol !!! I don't know where I'll wear that glitter to but it looked pretty.. Haha !! And yes Zany looks pretty. I'm not expecting to get my shipment until probably mon or tues next week. It's takes sooo long for me to get my packages.. ugh and I just hate paying for expedite shipping


  	You know what? We don't need to go clubbing. Those glitters are so pretty we can wear them 'just because'. LOL! I mean maybe not to an office job or any place like that but surely we can wear them when we go out to other events/dinner/parties, etc. right?


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 2, 2013)

Guess what....?  I _finally_ swatched my pigments!!! I know, right!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Once I got started, I had to swatch them all.  

  	These were swatched over a mixing medium (flash/no flash).

  	Funky Liza, Rio, Creole Mustard, Camel, Parboiled, Aztec










  	Ella, Gold Nugget, Gold Glitter, Pyrite, Gilded, Big Easy










  	Paris, Antoinette, Ponchatoula, Speak Easy (love!)










  	Mint Julep, Heavenly, Oxidation, Garden District, Green Glitter (sorry for the poor swatch - I got impatient and didn't want to do it over)










  	Tchoupitoula, Fire Water, Big Chief, Chlorine, Aqua Glitter










  	Purple Glitter, 108, Regal










  	Raw Diamond (swoon! - pics don't do it justice!), Who Dat!!!, Just Black, Onyx










  	Roux, Desire, Puddin, Ganache


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 2, 2013)

Ooooooooooooo Yazmin Thank you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. .. .  those are so pretty added a few more to my list!!! I hope they have a sale soon that includes everything


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 3, 2013)

Yazmin! You did THE MOST! LOL! You got a lot of really nice shades! Thanks for the swatches.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 6, 2013)

Got my tiny order today. Girl's Bestie on the left, Skywalker on the right.









  	Girl's Bestie is a shimmery silvery white and Skywalker is a cobalt blue. It's even more blue in person. I couldn't capture it to get the real look. It's a gorgeous blue.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 6, 2013)

I forgot to say that those swatches are without any kind of primer or base. I'd probably put that blue one on top of NYX's Milk to _really_ make it pop.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 6, 2013)

Cooperhead - those colors look pretty !!! I'm so excited to receive mine although they won't be here till Monday


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't think crappy cell phone pictures can do this blue any justice.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 6, 2013)

I made a gigantic Christmas wish list lol. I already have a few but haven't bought any since. Thanks for the swatches Yazmin & Copperhead!


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 6, 2013)

There are so many more that I want. Will not buy unless there's a sale though. The sales are just too good.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 6, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> There are so many more that I want. *Will not buy unless there's a sale though. The sales are just too good*.


  	Girllllllllllllllllllllll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  Im telling ya I have a list of at least 30 pigments I want !   Like you im not gonna buy either unless there's a sale.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 6, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Girl it looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks Lele! I just put a little of MAC's Swiss Chocolate and Rule in the crease. I absolutely cannot wait until the next sale.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 8, 2013)

My pigments came today !! I will do swatches as soon as I get home!!


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 8, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> My pigments came today !! I will do swatches as soon as I get home!!


  	Yayy! I can't wait to see your swatches.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 8, 2013)

Swatches with no base or primer  *NOTE glitters have Too Faced Glitter Glue as base    *INDOOR - bathroom lightning*





 Mystique, Skywalker, Blue Holographic Glitter, Red Holographic Glitter, Girls Bestie   *OUTDOOR- Direct Sunlight*





 Mystique, Skywalker, Blue Holographic Glitter, Red Holographic Glitter, Girls Bestie    *OUTDOOR - Shaded Area*





 Mystique, Skywalker, Blue Holographic Glitter, Red Holographic Glitter, Girls Bestie


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 8, 2013)

Those are some good swatches Lele! Mystique seems to look a teeny bit similar to Skywalker except Mystique has some shimmer right? Those glitters look really pretty too. Do you like your haul?

  	I'm very anxious for them to have another sale. I need more pigments and I need Bare and Lilac Individual Lip Fixes.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you, yes you are right about Mystique and Skywalker they are very similar. Mystique has some shimmer  while skywalker doesn't.  You def don't need both.  The glitters are soo pretty, when they have another sale you should get some .  Its nice just to have a lil glitter in your collection if you decide you wanna add a lil ump to a look.  I like my haul Girl's Bestie looks pretty but I dont know how I plan to wear that one.  Maybe sometime this week I will play around with it.  The lip mixes look pretty, too bad they dont come in tube form, I tend not to use lip products that come in pots.  Girl you and me both cant wait for the next sale !!!


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 9, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Thank you, yes you are right about Mystique and Skywalker they are very similar. Mystique has some shimmer  while skywalker doesn't.  You def don't need both.  The glitters are soo pretty, when they have another sale you should get some .  Its nice just to have a lil glitter in your collection if you decide you wanna add a lil ump to a look.  I like my haul Girl's Bestie looks pretty but I dont know how I plan to wear that one.  Maybe sometime this week I will play around with it.  The lip mixes look pretty, too bad they dont come in tube form, I tend not to use lip products that come in pots.  Girl you and me both cant wait for the next sale !!!


  	Next time they have a sale I'm going to get at least 2 glitters. That Silver Holographic glitter for sure. I'd prefer tubes for the lip items too but I just go ahead and dab my little lip brush in that pot and I'm good to go. What about MAC's Tendertones? Do you have any of them? I only have one. I don't have too many potted lip items. A few of their Beaucoup Lips look nice. They're the ones in tubes. There's a purple one called For True that I had been eyeing but never pushed the button on getting it. I'm not sure how I'm going to wear Girl's Bestie either but I'll figure out something. I know one thing for certain, I can use it as an inner corner accent or a lid color. Never above the crease! LOL! I just don't think white looks good above the crease. Colouredbeautiful on youtube did a nice white eyeshadow look with red lips tutorial. Check it out if you haven't already. It's also posted in the WOC+Red Lips thread here. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 9, 2013)

Lele, since we're talking about pigments, have you ever ordered samples from thebodyneeds2? I just received a few MAC pigment samples and they are currently running a promo where if you purchase 5 of thebodyneeds' lip lusters, you get 25% of your entire order by using the code Lippie. The promo runs thru tomorrow (7/10). I never ever thought to look at their house brand of products but in the sample order I received today they included a Lip Luster sample called Forget Him. It reminds me an awful lot of MAC's Show Orchid lipstick. So I was like, well hey, let me go look. So I go back over there, ended up buying 5 of the lip lusters and 3 or 4 of their mineral eyeshadows (pigments). One of the pigments called Blackened Violet is a weekly special for $0.01. Yes, 1 cent. LOL! The 25% off basically gave me free shipping but hey, I can deal with that. I can't wait to check these out because they look awfully pretty on the site. Also, they have glitters that look really nice too.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 9, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Next time they have a sale I'm going to get at least 2 glitters. That Silver Holographic glitter for sure. I'd prefer tubes for the lip items too but I just go ahead and dab my little lip brush in that pot and I'm good to go. What about MAC's Tendertones? Do you have any of them? I only have one. I don't have too many potted lip items. A few of their Beaucoup Lips look nice. They're the ones in tubes. There's a purple one called For True that I had been eyeing but never pushed the button on getting it. I'm not sure how I'm going to wear Girl's Bestie either but I'll figure out something. I know one thing for certain, I can use it as an inner corner accent or a lid color. Never above the crease! LOL! I just don't think white looks good above the crease. Colouredbeautiful on youtube did a nice white eyeshadow look with red lips tutorial. Check it out if you haven't already. It's also posted in the WOC+Red Lips thread here. Enjoy your goodies!


  	 Yes I have three of the Mac Tendertones- the ones from the Shop Cook collection plus I have a Cargo lip gloss quad - Oceania.  I actually had one of Mac Tendertones from a while ago Sweet and Nice - it was so pretty, I was sad when I finished that one..... that was before I knew about BU items.. lol !!!  While they are pretty I dont reach for them often because they are in pot form.  I do have a retractable lip brush so maybe I should just throw that in my makeup bag to make me more aware to use the potted lippies.  That will be next week challenge for myself.  I went and looked at some of those Beaucoups lippies and they look pretty .  Also I looked at the lip fixes and I like the neutral one Bare and the purple one Whoa .  I will try to google some swatches and check out YT to see if I can find some of these lippies in action.

  	Thanks for the video from Colouredbeautiful, that is a nice look with the white eyeshadow, Imma try it out soon ! I LOL at her warning about avoiding white eyeshadow above the crease.. that was funny and so true !!!!!!!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 9, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Lele, since we're talking about pigments, have you ever ordered samples from thebodyneeds2? I just received a few MAC pigment samples and they are currently running a promo where if you purchase 5 of thebodyneeds' lip lusters, you get 25% of your entire order by using the code Lippie. The promo runs thru tomorrow (7/10). I never ever thought to look at their house brand of products but in the sample order I received today they included a Lip Luster sample called Forget Him. It reminds me an awful lot of MAC's Show Orchid lipstick. So I was like, well hey, let me go look. So I go back over there, ended up buying 5 of the lip lusters and 3 or 4 of their mineral eyeshadows (pigments). One of the pigments called Blackened Violet is a weekly special for $0.01. Yes, 1 cent. LOL! The 25% off basically gave me free shipping but hey, I can deal with that. I can't wait to check these out because they look awfully pretty on the site. Also, they have glitters that look really nice too.


  	I've heard about them but Ive never place an order with them before, I always said I was going to order from them but I never got around to it.  You just gave me something else to check into today since their having a promo. . . . Yeah thats a nice promo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 danggggggg that's great !!!  I have to go and house sit for a few hours today so I will be checking out their site today.  

  	What MAC pigments samples did you purchase?


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 9, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I've heard about them but Ive never place an order with them before, I always said I was going to order from them but I never got around to it.  You just gave me something else to check into today since their having a promo. . . . Yeah thats a nice promo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'm curious to see what size the 1 cent pigment is. Heck for 1 cent if it's the size of the MAC samples I'd be happy. LOL! The order I received today had MAC pigment samples of Naked Dark, Naked Deep Dark, True Chartreuse and Hi Def Cyan. And I got a sample of MAC's Silly lipstick too. I think Magnolia's Hydrate Pigment resembles Hi-Def Cyan. The last time I ordered which was about 8 months ago, I ordered pigment samples of Magenta Madness, Naked, and Grape, and a sample of Honeylove lipstick. I've seemed to misplace the Honeylove though. Gotta find it. 

  	I checked their site after I placed my order and I don't even see Naked Dark or Deep Dark there anymore. Maybe they're sold out.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 9, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Yes I have three of the Mac Tendertones- the ones from the Shop Cook collection plus I have a Cargo lip gloss quad - Oceania.  I actually had one of Mac Tendertones from a while ago Sweet and Nice - it was so pretty, I was sad when I finished that one..... that was before I knew about BU items.. lol !!!  While they are pretty I dont reach for them often because they are in pot form.  I do have a retractable lip brush so maybe I should just throw that in my makeup bag to make me more aware to use the potted lippies.  That will be next week challenge for myself.  I went and looked at some of those Beaucoups lippies and they look pretty .  Also I looked at the lip fixes and I like the neutral one Bare and the purple one Whoa .  I will try to google some swatches and check out YT to see if I can find some of these lippies in action.
> 
> Thanks for the video from Colouredbeautiful, that is a nice look with the white eyeshadow, Imma try it out soon ! I LOL at her warning about avoiding white eyeshadow above the crease.. that was funny and so true !!!!!!!!


  	Yes indeedy, I keep my retractable lip brush in my bag at all times. One thing I've noticed about Magnolia is that I can never seem to find many lip swatches. I desperately search. Whoa does look like a really pretty purple. I absolutely LOVE Siked. I keep it in my purse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	ETA: I put swatches of Naked Dark and Deep Dark in the pigment swatches thread in the Product Swatches forum.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 9, 2013)

I have Naked and Naked Dark.  Naked dark is really nice, Im sure you'll like it.  People probably bought all the samples up since everybody was talking about them in the RiRi thread... lol !!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 9, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Yes indeedy, I keep my retractable lip brush in my bag at all times.* One thing I've noticed about Magnolia is that I can never seem to find many lip swatches. I desperately search*. Whoa does look like a really pretty purple. I absolutely LOVE Siked. I keep it in my purse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Your right about finding lip swatches... maybe they arent that popular yet, so maybe people are not to quick to buy. Maybe on the next sale I'll try one out.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 9, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I have True Chartreuse pigment, its very pretty !!!  I didn't order Silly lipstick from the FS collection,  Im keeping my butt for that.  How do you like it ?  I noticed Mac never restocked the FS collection.... I wonder why not ?  For some reason, I dont think I could rock a blue lippie
> so Imma leave that to those that can !!!
> Your right about finding lip swatches... maybe they arent that popular yet, so maybe people are not to quick to buy. Maybe on the next sale I'll try one out.


  	I haven't tried the Silly l/s on my lips yet but swatched on my hand it's a little darker than I thought it would be. It's a pretty pink though. Oh no, I know I can't rock a blue lippie. My husband would probably look at me like 'now where do you think you're going?' LOL!


----------



## sss215 (Jul 10, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Lele, since we're talking about pigments, have you ever ordered samples from thebodyneeds2? I just received a few MAC pigment samples and they are currently running a promo where if you purchase 5 of thebodyneeds' lip lusters, you get 25% of your entire order by using the code Lippie. The promo runs thru tomorrow (7/10). I never ever thought to look at their house brand of products but in the sample order I received today they included a Lip Luster sample called Forget Him. It reminds me an awful lot of MAC's Show Orchid lipstick. So I was like, well hey, let me go look. So I go back over there, ended up buying 5 of the lip lusters and 3 or 4 of their mineral eyeshadows (pigments). One of the pigments called Blackened Violet is a weekly special for $0.01. Yes, 1 cent. LOL! The 25% off basically gave me free shipping but hey, I can deal with that. I can't wait to check these out because they look awfully pretty on the site. Also, they have glitters that look really nice too.


  I like The Body Needs. I need to check out that sale.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 10, 2013)

sss215 said:


> I like The Body Needs. I need to check out that sale.


  	Let us know what you end up with if you get to check out the sale.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 10, 2013)

[/QUOTE] I have Siked so I wasn't worried about getting Vogue but this pic has me now considering Vogue Lip Fix. Ugh. LOL.  http://instagram.com/p/SLxfO1rPyn/


sss215 said:


> I like The Body Needs. I need to check out that sale.


 Let us know what you end up with if you get to check out the sale.  [/quote]  Yes that is a pretty color !! How is the texture ? Are they kinda like OCC lip tars?


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 11, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Yes that is a pretty color !! How is the texture ? Are they kinda like OCC lip tars?


  	I'm not really sure how they compare to Lip Tars because I don't have any Lip Tars (hangs head in shame). LOL! I HAVE swatched a lip tar in Sephora though but I've never put a Lip Tar on my actual lips. The one and only Lip Fix I have is almost like a potted lipstick but creamier. If you dip your lipbrush in it it will make an indentation. It's almost like MAC's Casual Lip & Cheek Colours but MAC's is more 'stiff'. It's a little thick (thicker than a Lip Tar) and has really nice staying power. You don't need a lot of it and it doesn't feel drying on the lips. It's pretty much a potted creamy lipstick. They now have a few matte ones but I haven't tried any of them. 

  	This is Siked with a light lining of Nightmoth and a little of Revlon's Lilac Pastelle gloss on top.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 15, 2013)

I was playing around with the recent pigments I purchased and wanted to share   Mystique pigment and Blue Holographic Glitter on the Lid


----------



## sagehen (Jul 15, 2013)

Beautiful eye - and what foundation are you wearing?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 15, 2013)

Also just got an email from Magnolia makeup about a sale up to 50% off sale for inventory reduction   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so imma see whats on sale right now to see if I can knock some things off my list


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 15, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Beautiful eye - and what foundation are you wearing?


  	Thank you Im actually wearing the NEW Mac BB Cream in Dark Deep, although I do have Mac MSFN in Dark on top to set it.  I must say I actually  really like the BB Cream too its my first time ever trying a BB Cream and I do like it.  I just applied it with my fingers.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 15, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Also just got an email from Magnolia makeup about a sale up to 50% off sale for inventory reduction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Lele! That eye look is soooo pretty! 

  	Really?? Let me see if I got an email from Magnolia.


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 15, 2013)

I didn't get an email but I went to the site and saw some items with prices knocked down. For True Beaucoup Lips is on sale. That looks like a pretty purple.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 15, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Thank you Im actually wearing the NEW Mac BB Cream in Dark Deep, although I do have Mac MSFN in Dark on top to set it.  I must say I actually  really like the BB Cream too its my first time ever trying a BB Cream and I do like it.  I just applied it with my fingers.


	Dang it now I may have to investigate BB cream for the first time.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 15, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Dang it now I may have to investigate BB cream for the first time.


  	 Yeah def give it a try .  So far I have no complaints.,


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 16, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Yeah I ordered a few more pigments some of the ones that were $5 !! I ordered Buck Jump, Mirror Ball, Fire Eater and Gambit.
> 
> Yeah def give it a try .  So far I have no complaints.,


  	Oooh, I've been curious about Mirror Ball. Nice choices Lele! I just went digging to find a few samples that a YT friend sent me because I had forgotten which ones she sent. I have samples of Double Rice, Ella, Caramel (I hate that they discontinued this one), Lady Day, Puddin, and Gilded.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 16, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Oooh, I've been curious about Mirror Ball. Nice choices Lele! I just went digging to find a few samples that a YT friend sent me because I had forgotten which ones she sent. I have samples of Double Rice, Ella, Caramel (I hate that they discontinued this one), Lady Day, Puddin, and Gilded.


  	 Caramel sounds like it would have been nice.  Did you order anything ?


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 16, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Caramel sounds like it would have been nice.  *Did you order anything ?*


  	Not yet. I'm still pondering. I guess if I want something I'd better not ponder too long or it might be gone.


----------



## SallyKelly (Jul 17, 2013)

Please keep reporting back on your opinion about the Magnolia products!


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 19, 2013)

I used Ouch blush as a contour today. I rather like it like that if I must say so myself.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 29, 2013)

Here are the pigments I purchased from their Reduction Inventory Sale (it's still going on till July 31st , I believe)  Left to Right Fire Eater , Buck Jump , Gambit , Mirror Ball


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 29, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


>








 Those are nice! I'm especially liking Fire Eater and Buck Jump!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 30, 2013)

Ugh.  Why did I come in here.  Blood Orange and that Skywalker look soooo amazing!


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 30, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> Ugh.  Why did I come in here.  Blood Orange and that Skywalker look soooo amazing!


  	LOL GoldenGirl! I hear ya.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 31, 2013)

I've ignored all the Makeup Show emails I get but finally decided to look and see who's on the list....WHY OH WHY are they coming to Orlando?! Can I fake my credentials to get in?! LOL


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 31, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> I've ignored all the Makeup Show emails I get but finally decided to look and see who's on the list....WHY OH WHY are they coming to Orlando?! Can I fake my credentials to get in?! LOL


  	If you know of any YouTube gurus that attend the TMS, look out for any pre-show videos.  I know last year EnKore's subscribers who lack credentials were able to attend the TMS.  This was his video for the last one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nmvGhByO7g.  Not sure if it's an offer he'll make again as he hasn't posted a video in 7 months.


----------



## sofiabud12 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 1, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Yazmin* 



 		 			If you know of any YouTube gurus that attend the TMS, look out for any pre-show videos.  I know last year EnKore's subscribers who lack credentials were able to attend the TMS.  This was his video for the last one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nmvGhByO7g.  Not sure if it's an offer he'll make again as he hasn't posted a video in 7 months.



  	Thank you!! I'll tweet him and see what he says. If I had seen this last year I surely would have gone lol.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 6, 2013)

Now Magnolia Makeup is having a Glitter, Lips, and Blush Flash Sale. 50% off. I'm guessing a Flash Sale must mean it's a quick sale that won't last long.

http://instagram.com/p/cscRb1gucL/

  	They say on instagram that it's a 6 day sale.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Aug 6, 2013)

I saw that ! Imma hold off on this sale. I just spent some money on the Mac palettes . I'm hoping they have a sale on ALL their pigments soon hopefully Labor Day weekend


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 6, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I saw that ! Imma hold off on this sale. I just spent some money on the Mac palettes . I'm hoping they have a sale on ALL their pigments soon hopefully Labor Day weekend


  	I hear you Lele. I skipped the Inventory Reduction sale but I'm thinking of grabbing maybe a lip fix or two and a glitter or two. Or, I might do you like you and wait. I'm willing to bet they will indeed have a Labor Day sale. 

  	I have been wanting Bare and Lilac lip fixes really bad. LOL. Especially Bare because I love nudes.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Aug 6, 2013)

I know right... It seems like now they are always having sales, which is great!! I hope they do all the pigments on sale .. that way I can buy a whole bunch at one time... Lol


----------



## BeautyByLele (Aug 6, 2013)

I remember u mentioning a few lip fixes u wanted... do they have 50% off lip stuff alot? if its rare then maybe u should pick those up now Yeah their glitters are nice


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 6, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I remember u mentioning a few lip fixes u wanted... do they have 50% off lip stuff alot? if its rare then maybe u should pick those up now Yeah their glitters are nice


  	Yeah, fortunately the lip stuff is on sale almost as often as the pigments are. What do you use to apply your glitters? I see they also sell a Glitter Glue.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Aug 6, 2013)

I use the Too Face Glitter Glue, I like it !


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 7, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I use the Too Face Glitter Glue, I like it !


  	I went ahead and placed a tiny order for Bare Lip Fix and Drama Blush.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Aug 7, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > I use the Too Face Glitter Glue, I like it !
> ...


  Bare is the nude lip fix right ?! ( I guess I could have just looked at the site b4 I asked that) ....lol oh well. Can't wait to see ur swatches . You didn't get the purple lip fix u had mentioned earlier ?


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 8, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Bare is the nude lip fix right ?! ( I guess I could have just looked at the site b4 I asked that) ....lol oh well. Can't wait to see ur swatches . You didn't get the purple lip fix u had mentioned earlier ?


  	Yep, its the nude lip fix. I didn't get the purple one because I started feeling kind of guilty about all the purple lip stuff I already have. Knowing me though, I might cave by the weekend. LOL.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 15, 2013)

Okay ya'll. I finally got a chance to go pick up my tiny order that had been waiting for me at the p.o. since Monday. Bare Lip Fix reminds me of a slightly darker MAC Peachstock. I haven't tried it on my lips yet but it's swatching like a nude with slight peach tone on my hand. Drama is a really nice purple that is lighter than the previous Ouch blush I ordered and Drama has a bit of sheen whereas Ouch is more matte. As of now, I like them both and think I'll enjoy wearing them.









  	Flash


----------



## BeautyByLele (Aug 15, 2013)

CooperHead - those look pretty !! Bare is gorgeous


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 15, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> CooperHead - those look pretty !! Bare is gorgeous


  	I like it. Whenever I see Magnolia use it they seem to use it with Sexual Chocolate Lip Fix on the outer line of the lips and then fill the lips in with Bare but I'll probably just use MAC's Chestnut pencil.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Aug 15, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > CooperHead - those look pretty !! Bare is gorgeous
> ...


  I think Chestnut would work just fine with Bare


----------



## sagehen (Aug 16, 2013)

Random OT: glad to know people are still using Chestnut lipliner. I dunno why but I thought it had fallen out of favor.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 16, 2013)

^^^I don't think that Chestnut liner really ever fell out of favor, more than anything I think people liked to rag on it because not only was it a favorite among WOC, it seems like MUA's everywhere used to try to push it on us at every opportunity.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 17, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Random OT: glad to know people are still using Chestnut lipliner. I dunno why but I thought it had fallen out of favor.


  I like Chestnut, but I wear its NYX dupe.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Aug 17, 2013)

sss215 said:


> I like Chestnut, but I wear its NYX dupe.


  	What's the name of the NYX dupe?


----------



## sagehen (Aug 17, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> What's the name of the NYX dupe?


 Chesnut lol


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Aug 18, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Chesnut lol


  Lol!! I should've known


----------



## sagehen (Aug 18, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Lol!! I should've known


  They have a couple like that - like, MAC Currant = NYX Currant, and Auburn and Burgundy as well.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 18, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> What's the name of the NYX dupe?


 
  	I use Expresso too


----------



## BeautyByLele (Aug 27, 2013)

I hope they have a Labor Day sale


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 28, 2013)

Me too. I keep stalking their twitter and facebook pages to see if they mention anything.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Aug 29, 2013)

I just received an email saying Labor Day Sale up to 50% off . . . so let me see what they have ..


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 29, 2013)

I wonder why I don't get their emails. Thanks for posting about it Lele!


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 29, 2013)

I saw a look that mac_daddy did on his instagram that I thought was really pretty. I wonder if Magnolia's Oxidation pigment would be close to the turquoise/aqua color he used..







http://instagram.com/p/dlQHM2osTr/

  	A few that I had been thinking about getting aren't half off. They're on sale though, but not half off.

  	I also noticed one that I had been thinking about getting, Kunzite, isn't even on the site now. I could've sworn it was there a few days ago.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Aug 29, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I saw a look that mac_daddy did on his instagram that I thought was really pretty. I wonder if Magnolia's Oxidation pigment would be close to the turquoise/aqua color he used..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I know right, I was looking at Mirror Ball and it isnt on the site either.. maybe they are doing a stock inventory ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah Imma go through my wishlist and see if any of the things I want are half off.  If it isnt half off I aint buying.. hahaha !!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Aug 29, 2013)

Based on this swatch I google of Hi def cyan has more blue in it but on the lid oxidation will probably be a good dupe.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 29, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Based on this swatch I google of Hi def cyan has more blue in it but on the lid oxidation will probably be a good dupe.


  	And I just so happen to have a sample of HDC too.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 30, 2013)

I ordered 108 and it said out of stock, but to order it anyway because there maybe stock. Since its a sale, I'll wait. I paypal'd it so it will be easy to track back


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 3, 2013)

I took advantage of the sale and ordered Unearthly, Kente, Butterscotch, Desire, Garden District, and Cayenne


----------



## sss215 (Sep 3, 2013)

Yay, my 108 shipped today!  I know I'll have it by the end of the week.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 3, 2013)

sss215 said:


> Yay, my 108 shipped today! I know I'll have it by the end of the week.


  Yayy! Good for ya'll! I decided to skip this sale. The next one probably won't be until their Black Friday sale. 

  Lele, please let me know what you think about Unearthly. It looks like a really deep brown. Kente is not showing on sale. Is it on sale? I'm asking because I know you like the sale prices.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 3, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > I took advantage of the sale and ordered Unearthly, Kente, Butterscotch, Desire, Garden District, and Cayenne
> ...


  Kente was on sale when i added it to my cart....I had to go back and look at my email and yes I only paid $5 for it.  Heck yeah you knowi love the sale prices.  There was more on my wish list but they weren't on sale so I didn't pick those up.  I will wait until the next sale to buy more.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 3, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Kente was on sale when i added it to my cart....I had to go back and look at my email and yes I only paid $5 for it. Heck yeah you knowi love the sale prices. There was more on my wish list but they weren't on sale so I didn't pick those up. I will wait until the next sale to buy more.


  LOL! Oh okay. That's great it was on sale for you. I can't wait to hear your thoughts on these. I only have Desire from the ones you bought today.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 7, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Yayy! Good for ya'll! I decided to skip this sale. The next one probably won't be until their Black Friday sale.   Lele, please let me know what you think about Unearthly. It looks like a really deep brown. Kente is not showing on sale. Is it on sale? I'm asking because I know you like the sale prices.


  I hope we get one before I want to grab all the neutrals


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 14, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I took advantage of the sale and ordered Unearthly, Kente, Butterscotch, Desire, Garden District, and Cayenne


  Lele, has your latest order arrived yet? I'm kind of curious about Butterscotch and Unearthly.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 14, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Lele, has your latest order arrived yet? I'm kind of curious about Butterscotch and Unearthly.


  Yes, it came one day last week.  I havent even opened the package yet, Ive been in a sour mood this week so I havent been excited about playing with my goodies.  But tomorrow or Monday I will swatch them and post pics for ya.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 14, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Yes, it came one day last week.  I havent even opened the package yet, Ive been in a sour mood this week so I havent been excited about playing with my goodies.  But tomorrow or Monday I will swatch them and post pics for ya.


  Oh okay. Take your time then. I'm sure I'll be around here whenever you put em up.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 15, 2013)

Garden district on top L-R ( Cayenne, Kente, Desire, Unearthly, Butterscotch )


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 15, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> L-R ( Cayenne, Kente, Desire, Unearthly, Butterscotch )


  Those are nice! All of them. Thanks for the swatches Lele!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Sep 18, 2013)

Beautiful swatches BeautybyLele! Thanks for sharing. Copperhead, what eyeshadow are you wearing in your picture? The blue is so striking...just gorgeous! 


Copperhead said:


> Those are nice! All of them. Thanks for the swatches Lele!


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 18, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Beautiful swatches BeautybyLele! Thanks for sharing. Copperhead, what eyeshadow are you wearing in your picture? The blue is so striking...just gorgeous!


  Thanks MzBrownBeauty! It's called Skywalker. It's actually a pigment by this very same company, Magnolia Makeup.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 19, 2013)

Looking at their instagram it looks like they're about to release a new collection. I can't wait to see what's new.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks like the new collection will be called Saints and Sinners...

http://instagram.com/p/efJXg_guQ6/

  Looks like a few new glitters are coming as well...

http://instagram.com/p/eYTFgGAuYv/


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 21, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Looks like the new collection will be called Saints and Sinners...  http://instagram.com/p/efJXg_guQ6/  Looks like a few new glitters are coming as well...  http://instagram.com/p/eYTFgGAuYv/


  Oh wow those look gorgeous !!


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 21, 2013)

These are now up on the site! Eventually I'll get Rosary, Our Lady & Cathedral.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 24, 2013)

Almost all of the pigments are on sale except the new ones.


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 24, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Almost all of the pigments are on sale except the new ones.


  Ugh. Guess Black Friday will be the next sale.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 24, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Ugh. Guess Black Friday will be the next sale.


  That would be my guess as well Richelle. Oh well, I guess I'll see them then. LOL.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 24, 2013)

Agreed ! I'm waiting on a sale, too !!


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 24, 2013)

Why does Rosary look really purple on the eye but on the arm swatch it looks more "maroon"?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 25, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Why does Rosary look really purple on the eye but on the arm swatch it looks more "maroon"?


  Yeah I checked that out and I don't know why. Could it lightning ? They're both pretty but I like the maroon color better


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Sep 27, 2013)

@ Copperhead,girl you see I missed the sale..smh. My nephew broke my laptop & they don't have a mobile site...well last i checked. But I'm sure they'll have another sale soon, it's almose blk firday. Luv your swatches Lele.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 27, 2013)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> @ Copperhead,girl you see I missed the sale..smh. My nephew broke my laptop & they don't have a mobile site...well last i checked. But I'm sure they'll have another sale soon, it's almose blk firday. Luv your swatches Lele.


  Thanks girl !! Yes they seem to have sales quiet often . Hopefully they have the 50% off everything sale soon.... I will be keeping my  eyes out for that. Maybe they might have a sale before Black Friday ... maybe Halloween


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 27, 2013)

Paint&Ink Chick said:


> @ Copperhead,girl you see I missed the sale..smh. My nephew broke my laptop & they don't have a mobile site...well last i checked. But I'm sure they'll have another sale soon, it's almose blk firday. Luv your swatches Lele.


  Actually they still have quite a few pigments on sale right now. It's pretty much been that way since the Labor Day sale. Instead of most of them being half off right now it's "UP TO half off". The new collection pigments aren't individually on sale though. If anyone wants the new pigments it would probably be best to buy the entire 7pc collection at $50 because individually they're $10 each. I'm waiting for Black Friday though because then I'm pretty sure the pigments, glitters, and lip items will ALL be on sale.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 27, 2013)

Cooperhead- yeah ur probably right and I think I will just place one big order and hopefully knock everything off my wishlist !! Hehe


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 27, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Cooperhead- yeah ur probably right and I think I will just place one big order and hopefully knock everything off my wishlist !! Hehe


  Lele, I just saw Ebony of colouredBeautiful do a really nice fall look using Magnolia's Fire Eater pigment. You have that one right? And she used MAC's Fixed on Drama on her lips. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYbs5P9_4sQ


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes I have that pigment... Imma go watch the video today!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 27, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > Cooperhead- yeah ur probably right and I think I will just place one big order and hopefully knock everything off my wishlist !! Hehe
> ...


  That looked good! It was soooo simple and she only used two colors on the eyes... Imma try this look out !!   Thanks girl you always find great videos and pics !!!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Sep 27, 2013)

Thnx for the update Copperhead, I'll check the site out & see what they have. And gone Ms. Lele & knock that list out girl lol. I'm check out Ebony's vid too, luv her! She be having me wanting to dye my natural every color of the rainbow lol


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 4, 2013)

Free shipping until 10/9. No sale though.

http://instagram.com/p/fDmio2Auds/


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 4, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Free shipping until 10/9. No sale though.  http://instagram.com/p/fDmio2Auds/


  No sale... I ain't buying ... Lol !!!


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 4, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> No sale... I ain't buying ... Lol !!!


  Me neither Lele. I can wait. LOL.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 15, 2013)

They're having a lil sale.... And I mean little !!!! Lol


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 15, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> They're having a lil sale.... And I mean little !!!! Lol


  Haha! Very little. That 'discontinued for fall' collection looks to be nice for $30. That puts the 6 pigments at $5 ea if those are colors someone likes. 

http://www.magnolia-makeup.com/product_info.php?cPath=27_22&products_id=311


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 26, 2013)

Now they're having a Halloween sale until 10/31.

http://instagram.com/p/f5XWP-guUx/


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 27, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Now they're having a Halloween sale until 10/31.  http://instagram.com/p/f5XWP-guUx/


  I don't see anything that I like.... Lol !!! still waiting


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 27, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I don't see anything that I like.... Lol !!! still waiting


  I was thinking about 2 of the Lip Fixes. Diablo and Vogue. Maybe. I don't know. Meh. LOL.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 27, 2013)

I thinking I shld just hold out until Black Friday.... (Hoping they have 50% off site wide)  and just do some major damage then!


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 1, 2013)

I caved and bought 2 more Lip Fixes in Diablo and Vogue. I should receive them today. I don't live that far from them so I don't know why I don't just go and pick stuff up. What it costs in shipping I could have another pigment at the sale price.


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 1, 2013)

They describe Diablo as a blood red. I could've sworn I saw oxblood red but I just saw it said just blood red. 
  Vogue is purple. After I wiped the swatches off I could see my skin stained. Looks like they have a lot of red coloring/dye/pigments in them. In the jar, Vogue reminds me a lot of their Ouch blush.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 2, 2013)

CooperHead- it just feels nicer to receive packages in the mail... Plus don't have to worry about the crowds in the stores!!  Those lip fixes are pretty especially Vogue.  When they have a big sale I'm going to get Ouch blush


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 2, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Those lip fixes are pretty especially Vogue. When they have a big sale I'm going to get Ouch blush


  Lele did I tell you I tried the Ouch blush as a contour once? It was rather nice and I think I'm going to try it again soon.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 2, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Lele did I tell you I tried the Ouch blush as a contour once? It was rather nice and I think I'm going to try it again soon.


 I like dark purple as a contour. I use a purple cream contour sometimes (when I actually contour - I have been too lazy lately).


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 2, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I like dark purple as a contour. I use a purple cream contour sometimes (when I actually contour - I have been too lazy lately).


  Yeah, I was kind of surprised by it. I thought this particular blush worked better on me as a contour than an actual blush. Which purple cream have you used?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 2, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Lele did I tell you I tried the *Ouch blush as a contour once*? It was rather nice and I think I'm going to try it again soon.


  Thats sounds lovely


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 4, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Thats sounds lovely


  Yeah I had just applied it to the back hollows of my cheeks to see how it would look. 

  I like your new avy. Did you do that yourself?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 4, 2013)

Yeah imma get that color when they have the next sale. Yes, I was looking on YT and Instagram for some quick easy Halloween looks and I found the stretched lips. It was super easy took about 10 minutes to do. It was either going to be the stretched lips or cat face so I chose the lips... Lol


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 4, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Yeah imma get that color when they have the next sale. Yes, I was looking on YT and Instagram for some quick easy Halloween looks and I found the stretched lips. It was super easy took about 10 minutes to do. It was either going to be the stretched lips or cat face so I chose the lips... Lol


  That is great! I think you did a great job on the stretched lips.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks !


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 6, 2013)

I decided to try the Diablo lip fix on my lips today and surprisingly it looks a lot like RiRi Woo on my lips. Maybe a tad bit lighter. I don't have Ruby Woo so maybe it's closer to Ruby Woo. I really like it. If I were to put on more it would be darker.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 6, 2013)

Cooperhead that's pretty !! I'm "scared" to try any other red because I love RiRi Woo so much ... Lol


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 6, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Cooperhead that's pretty !! I'm "scared" to try any other red because I love RiRi Woo so much ... Lol


  LOL Lele! Thanks. I absolutely love RRW too. I only bought 2 tubes of RRW. 

  I think this, Diablo, is a great deal for $6. It's great for when I don't wanna wear down my RRW's.


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 7, 2013)

There are a few pigments and glitters on sale there right now. I'm always so tempted. I'm going to try to wait for Black Friday though. It's not THAT far away.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 7, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> There are a few pigments and glitters on sale there right now. I'm always so tempted. I'm going to try to wait for Black Friday though. It's not THAT far away.


  Exactly so that way we can just place one big order... Lol


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes Lele. And I still haven't gotten any of their glitters. I want that Black Hologram glitter for sure. I tried on the Vogue Lip Fix today and I love it. It's a lot like MAC's Heroine on my lips. Even moreso than the other lip fix I have called Siked. If anyone missed out on Heroine and don't mind using a lip brush, Vogue would be a great alternative. I'm just hoping everything is 50% off on Black Friday. These little sales they're running now are nice and some of the things are already half off but if I can wait to place one order then that's what I'll do.

  ETA: I just found a pic of someone wearing Pose Lip Fix. Credit to IG user beautybeatbymel.

http://instagram.com/p/e5VW3szPBu/

  Purples, purples, purples. Do I need this one too? How many do I _really_ need? LOL.


----------



## honybr (Nov 7, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Yes Lele. And I still haven't gotten any of their glitters. I want that Black Hologram glitter for sure. I tried on the Vogue Lip Fix today and I love it. It's a lot like MAC's Heroine on my lips. Even moreso than the other lip fix I have called Siked. If anyone missed out on Heroine and don't mind using a lip brush, Vogue would be a great alternative. I'm just hoping everything is 50% off on Black Friday. These little sales they're running now are nice and some of the things are already half off but if I can wait to place one order then that's what I'll do.
> 
> ETA: I just found a pic of someone wearing Pose Lip Fix. Credit to IG user beautybeatbymel.
> 
> ...


 
  Why did I have to look at that link?  I know there is no possible way I will ever use all the purples I have, but I think I might need one more...


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 7, 2013)

honybr said:


> Why did I have to look at that link?  I know there is no possible way I will ever use all the purples I have, but I think I might need one more...


  I know right? Pose is pretty. I never even considered that one until I saw this picture today. I would like to know if she put a clear gloss on top because the Lip Fixes I have are rather matte. Kind of like a satin matte if there is such a thing. No shine like in her picture.


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Nov 24, 2013)

Does anyone know if they will be having a Black Friday sale?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 24, 2013)

nikkisweets2010 said:


> Does anyone know if they will be having a Black Friday sale?


  They have a sale going on now on selected items... I'm hoping they have a sale with 50% off everything for BF


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 26, 2013)

Sale 50% off EVERYTHING ... Code : Blkfriday  IM gonna place an order on Friday....   Cooperhead - what lip fixes do u suggest ? When I have a chance imma go back through this thread


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Nov 26, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Sale 50% off EVERYTHING ... Code : Blkfriday  IM gonna place an order on Friday....   Cooperhead - what lip fixes do u suggest ? When I have a chance imma go back through this thread


  About to place an order. I need to get some missing pigments and some lip products.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 26, 2013)

nikkisweets2010 said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > Sale 50% off EVERYTHING ... Code : Blkfriday  IM gonna place an order on Friday....   Cooperhead - what lip fixes do u suggest ? When I have a chance imma go back through this thread
> ...


  The site is responding really slow, it must be having problems


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 26, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Cooperhead - what lip fixes do u suggest ? When I have a chance imma go back through this thread


  Whoop whoop! I was just about to come tell you ladies because I just saw it. 

  The lip fixes I have are Siked, Vogue, Diablo, and Bare. The first 3 are my faves. Bare is nice, but I don't like it as much as I do the two purples and the red Diablo. I'm now thinking about ordering Lilac, Strut and Pose. I see they have a new once called Bisque that looks like a nice nude. I'll have to give that one some thought too. LOL.

  Are the sale prices reflected on the website? The website looks a little different.

  ETA: Oh okay, i'm guessing the sale prices will reflect when we enter the Blkfriday code?


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 26, 2013)

Oh no! Please don't tell me they've gotten rid of Lilac. I've been wanting that one for a long time and now that I'm ready to get it, it might be gone. 

  Edit: I did a search for "lilac" and I see it there.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah it looks like they have updated their website.  Is it just me or does It looks like they are missing a lot of pigments??? Imma take a look tomorrow when I have more time.  I might try one or two of the lip fixes as well.


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Nov 26, 2013)

I wanted some of the pigments from the saints and sinners collection. But I wouldn't mind seeing swatches of  Cu lipfix  before I purchase. I have a lot of the pigments. The site is running fine now, they had some problems with the shipping .


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 26, 2013)

I think Cu lipfix must be new so I don't know if any swatches are to be found on that one. Today is my first day seeing it on their site.


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Nov 26, 2013)

http://www.stellasaddiction.com/2013/08/product-review-magnolia-makeup-lip-fix.html


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Nov 26, 2013)

Stella's Addiction has some lip fix swatches. Can't send a link, because I'm new here as stated in the message. LOL!


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 26, 2013)

nikkisweets2010 said:


> Stella's Addiction has some lip fix swatches. Can't send a link, because I'm new here as stated in the message. LOL!


  Oh yeah, let me check her out. I check out her instagram page sometimes but let me go check out her blog.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 26, 2013)

I know it's off topic but those Mac threads are getting crazy ! I think imma just go there for the swatches and color stories


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 26, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I know it's off topic but those Mac threads are getting crazy ! I think imma just go there for the swatches and color stories


  LMBO! What's going on Lele?


----------



## sagehen (Nov 26, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I know it's off topic but those Mac threads are getting crazy ! I think imma just go there for the swatches and color stories


  I been unsubscribed from them. I get the dates, put them in my calendar and go about my business. Too much OT stuff and dumb arguing lately.  You know, I have not been here long, but is it allowed to have a thread where people make random OT observations? Not just like that one, but a lace to say something like, I love so-and-so's makeup on this magazine cover or whatnot.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 26, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > I know it's off topic but those Mac threads are getting crazy ! I think imma just go there for the swatches and color stories
> ...


  A couple of days ago there was arguing going back and forth now their talking about what is considered WOC ...., I dunno I guess people get bored while waiting for a collection to launch


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 26, 2013)

sagehen said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > I know it's off topic but those Mac threads are getting crazy ! I think imma just go there for the swatches and color stories
> ...


  Yes girl a bunch of silliness going on over there .... Lol I would think it would be okay... I imagine you could make a thread on just about anything...  make one !! That would be nice


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 26, 2013)

Even though I having a running list of pigments I want ...  Imma go back and look through this thread and post my tentative list of items I want to get...


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 27, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> A couple of days ago there was arguing going back and forth now their talking about what is considered WOC ...., I dunno I guess people get bored while waiting for a collection to launch


  Oh okay. Yep, I saw some of that WOC conversation.


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 27, 2013)

Credit to ig user raquelseymone..... she has swatches of Lilac, Diablo and Vogue.

http://instagram.com/p/hE4gvZH9xq/

  I have pics of me wearing Siked and Diablo here in this thread (check the gallery) as well as swatches of Diablo and Vogue.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 27, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Yes girl a bunch of silliness going on over there .... Lol I would think it would be okay... I imagine you could make a thread on just about anything...  make one !! That would be nice


  I would really like to have a thread like that, contained in the WOC section, where we could say random things that may not have to do with specific collections or ask specific questions and not have to open a new thread: like, "I love my auntie but I need her to know her correct foundation shade" something harmless like that or, "It hurts my heart that people keep reviving that mean-spirited WOC Makeup Mistakes thread". I just know that things could spiral down in such a random thread, so I dunno.  I am torn between Magnolia and Coastal Scents' 50% off sales (I am supposed to be on a no-buy!).  If I go Magnolia, I would like the following:  108, Cathedral, Garden District, Kosmic Kandy, Truffle, Unearthly and Who Dat pigments Pose LipFix


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 27, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Credit to ig user raquelseymone..... she has swatches of Lilac, Diablo and Vogue.  http://instagram.com/p/hE4gvZH9xq/  I have pics of me wearing Siked and Diablo here in this thread (check the gallery) as well as swatches of Diablo and Vogue.


  The purple lip fixes look nice but I have Heroine x2 already so I don't think I need those but the same could go for Diablo because I have RiRi Woo x2 .  I'm thinking about Malibar though ... Plus I got a crap load of pigments in my cart but I need to cut down some of those .. Because I want a few lippies form RiRi holiday collection   PLUS I'm hoping they will have an Xmas or New Year sale, They're pretty good about having sales for each holiday  Does it look like they are missing a lot of their pigments?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 27, 2013)

Sagehen- that's true although I still think it would be a nice idea something like an general discussion thread for WOC


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 27, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> *Does it look like they are missing a lot of their pigments?*


  Yeah, it looks like a lot of pigments they used to have aren't there anymore. I'm not sure which pigments I'll get but I know I want at least 2 glitters.

  I HAVE to get Strut Lipfix. They describe it as a 'dark eggplant'. Sounds like it'll be good for that vampy lip that's in right now. I really like Heroine but I find myself liking my Siked and Vogue lipfixes a little bit more.


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 27, 2013)

I just placed an order for Lipfixes in Strut and Pose, Pigments in Big Easy, Camel and Sugar Cane and Black Holographic glitter.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 27, 2013)

@Copperhead, how do you use these glitters? On the eye only?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 27, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I just placed an order for Lipfixes in Strut and Pose, Pigments in Big Easy, Camel and Sugar Cane and Black Holographic glitter.


  Nice picks....  I'm looking at the dark rainbow, silver holo, black holo and the gold glitter (although there is no picture of it)


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 27, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Nice picks.... I'm looking at the dark rainbow, silver holo, black holo and the gold glitter (although there is no picture of it)


  I was considering dark rainbow and silver holo too! I think those will be the next two I get on the next sale. 

  Also, credit to IG user maps2makeup. She has swatches of a few pigments...

http://instagram.com/p/cJ3it5l9s5/

http://instagram.com/p/cJ_gAiF9qb/ unfortunately she doesn't list the names of these in this pic.

  She has more on her ig page.

  Haute Pink blush looks like it can be mixed with a mixing medium and would make a great dupe for the original Candy Yum Yum... It looks more like CYY than the pink lip fix she says is a dupe for CYY.

http://instagram.com/p/XbXtWal9rS/


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 27, 2013)

@BeautybyLele, remember when I said I had tried Ouch blush as a contour on the back hollows of my cheeks? This IG user maps2makeup did it too. Here's how it looked on her...

http://instagram.com/p/W2zuteF9ni/


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 27, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> @BeautybyLele, remember when I said I had tried Ouch blush as a contour on the back hollows of my cheeks? This IG user maps2makeup did it too. Here's how it looked on her...  http://instagram.com/p/W2zuteF9ni/


  Yeah I'm liking that look, I had already added it to my list when you mentioned it weeks ago.  What do you think about the highlighter in glo ?   I use too face glitter glue. I've never used eyelash glue as an adhesive for glitter but I'm assuming it's okay because we use it on our eyes for the lashes... I dunno . If you try it out let us know how it works


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 27, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I use too face glitter glue. I've never used eyelash glue as an adhesive for glitter but I'm assuming it's okay because we use it on our eyes for the lashes... I dunno . If you try it out let us know how it works


  I don't really know. I haven't given their highlighters much thought. 

  This lady is wearing Glo.. looks like it's down her nose and her forehead.





  And they say Glo is on this lady's cheeks...





  These pics are from their facebook page.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow those look nice.... I think imma try it out


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 27, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Wow those look nice.... I think imma try it out


  I agree. It DOES look nice. I wonder how long the sale will last. I'm thinking probably through the weekend at least. I want so much more but I don't have the money for as much as I want right now. It's a good thing they have sales regularly. I expect them to have a Christmas sale too.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 27, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > Wow those look nice.... I think imma try it out
> ...


  Exactly I gotta be realistically and limit my purchase.. Thank goodness they have sales often


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 27, 2013)

I definitely want more glitters. That Coffee glitter looks bomb! I wonder how that Sand glitter looks.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 27, 2013)

Sugar cane and Raw Diamond look pretty similar


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 27, 2013)

I already have Raw Diamond and I've always wanted to try recreating this look so I had to get Sugar Cane today...




  They said they used Sugar Cane, Raw Diamond, Puddin and Just Black. I already have Puddin too and I figured I'd just use my NYX black shadow. Raw Diamond looks lighter in photos than it actually is. I think Sugar Cane is on her lids. It looks to be lighter and a bit more 'sparkly' than Raw Diamond. I'll do a comparison swatch when I get Sugar Cane. They'd better not be too similar!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 27, 2013)

Yeah I found this on their Instagram , I'm  getting both  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Credit to magnolia makeup  ETA - I'm getting all 3... Lol ! I'm gonna make my purchase on Friday


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 27, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> ETA - I'm getting all 3... Lol ! I'm gonna make my purchase on Friday


  Oooh, thanks Lele! Raw Diamond and Sugar Cane look different enough there. Brass Band looks pretty too.

  ETA: I originally had Creole Mustard in my cart but decided to wait on that one.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 27, 2013)

Okay I took the silver and gold holo glitter off my list... For now !! I'm thinking for xmas or new year they will have a sale... I'm thinking for new year they might have some type of glitter sale


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 27, 2013)

I have $95 worth of pigments in my cart.. Still trying to cut down some more!


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 27, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I have $95 worth of pigments in my cart.. Still trying to cut down some more!


  LMBO Lele! It's so tempting right? I'll bet Silver Holo glitter would look lovely in a New Year's Eve look.


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 27, 2013)

I should've grabbed Heavenly too. I originally wanted Oxidation but looks like it's gone. Heavenly is very pretty. I want too much!!

http://instagram.com/p/eQOpswAuVq/


----------



## sagehen (Nov 27, 2013)

How do y'all like their Eye Fix? Anyone tried it?


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 27, 2013)

Lele I just watched the vid you put up at the end of September and you're right, a lot of the pigments that they recently had are no longer on the site. At least 3 that you showed, Mirror Ball, (which looked lovely on your lids by the way) Buck Jump and Fire Eater aren't on the site anymore.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 27, 2013)

sagehen said:


> How do y'all like their Eye Fix? Anyone tried it?


  I've never tried the eye fix.... I just use MAC paintstick in pure white


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 27, 2013)

sagehen said:


> How do y'all like their Eye Fix? Anyone tried it?


  Nahh, I haven't tried it either.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 27, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Lele I just watched the vid you put up at the end of September and you're right, a lot of the pigments that they recently had are no longer on the site. At least 3 that you showed, Mirror Ball, (which looked lovely on your lids by the way) Buck Jump and Fire Eater aren't on the site anymore.


  Thank you ! You think since they changed their site they haven't added all the inventory yet ? Didn't they have some lippies in the squeeze tubes?


----------



## sagehen (Nov 27, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I've never tried the eye fix.... I just use MAC paintstick in pure white





Copperhead said:


> Nahh, I haven't tried it either.


  I just placed my order - I am about to find out how it works lol! I am tired of chasing around the LA Splash base I use for loose pigments so I figured while it's 50% off  I would give it a try.  Thanks to the provider of the code - this was my first Magnolia order!  I got the pigments I mentioned in my previous posts and got the eyefix, but not the lipstick. Ms. Voice-Of-Reason (Copperhead) reminded me how many purple lipsticks I already have. I had to make myself turn away from Dark Rainbow glitter, but it may come home to me one day soon.


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 27, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I got the pigments I mentioned in my previous posts and got the eyefix, but not the lipstick. Ms. Voice-Of-Reason (Copperhead) reminded me how many purple lipsticks I already have. I had to make myself turn away from Dark Rainbow glitter, but it may come home to me one day soon.


  I can't wait to hear your thoughts on your purchase. I'd love to know in particular your thoughts on Cathedral and Kosmic Kandy.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 27, 2013)

Sage hen- Yay so u can tell us about the eye fix  ! And I'm keeping dark rainbow glitter on my list... Lol


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 27, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Thank you ! You think since they changed their site they haven't added all the inventory yet ? Didn't they have some lippies in the squeeze tubes?


  Yeah, they sure did. I don't see those lippies in the tube on the site anymore. There was one that I wanted too. It was purple called For True. I really don't need anymore purples to be honest but I still went ahead and got Pose and Strut. Ugh! I was wondering if they were done adding all their stuff but then I started thinking maybe they haven't added it because they're no longer selling it.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 27, 2013)

@ Copperhead...wait...did you talk me out of Pose, and bought it yourself?


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 27, 2013)

sagehen said:


> @ Copperhead...wait...did you talk me out of Pose, and bought it yourself?


  Did I really talk you out of it sagehen? I somehow don't remember that. LOL. I really don't.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 27, 2013)

These are the pigments I have in my cart...  Sacrificial , Catherdal , Big Easy, Brass Band, Jazz Berry, Shero, Sphinx Paris,  Sugar Cane, Raw Diamond, Sublime, Dark Rainbow, Rosary, Sweet & Spicy, Funky Liza , Ouch blush & Glo highlighter


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 27, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> These are the pigments I have in my cart... Sacrificial , Catherdal , Big Easy, Brass Band, Jazz Berry, Shero, Sphinx Paris, Sugar Cane, Raw Diamond, Sublime, Dark Rainbow, Rosary, Sweet & Spicy, Funky Liza , Ouch blush & Glo highlighter


  Oooh that would be such a fun haul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I was very curious about Sphinx and Sublime. I've seen some pics on their IG and Facebook where those 2 shades look really pretty.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 27, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Did I really talk you out of it sagehen? I somehow don't remember that. LOL. I really don't.


  My bad - it was LeLe! Between the purples I already have plus the ones coming up from MAC, I really should chill on my purple buying though.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 27, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Copperhead said:
> 
> 
> > Did I really talk you out of it sagehen? I somehow don't remember that. LOL. I really don't.
> ...


  I did ?!?! Imma go back and look cuz I don't remember ... Lol


----------



## sagehen (Nov 27, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I did ?!?! Imma go back and look cuz I don't remember ... Lol


  Somewhere on page 9 ish...


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 27, 2013)

sagehen said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > I did ?!?! Imma go back and look cuz I don't remember ... Lol
> ...


  LMAO... Oh I mentioned How I had 2 Heroine l/s!!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 27, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > These are the pigments I have in my cart... Sacrificial , Catherdal , Big Easy, Brass Band, Jazz Berry, Shero, Sphinx Paris, Sugar Cane, Raw Diamond, Sublime, Dark Rainbow, Rosary, Sweet
> ...


  I know right that's why I added those two.  I'm thinking I can cut out the ones from their new collection saints & sinners b/c they will probably be around longer then some of the other ones... I see sublime is in their last chance section so I wanna grab that one now.... What do you think ?


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 28, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I know right that's why I added those two. I'm thinking I can cut out the ones from their new collection saints & sinners b/c they will probably be around longer then some of the other ones... I see sublime is in their last chance section so I wanna grab that one now.... What do you think ?


  Get it. Now I'm wishing I would've gotten it. Especially since it's in the last chance section. 

  Speaking of purple lippies ladies, I pre-ordered Punk Couture too. It's a mad, mad, purple world I tell ya!


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Nov 28, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I would really like to have a thread like that, contained in the WOC section, where we could say random things that may not have to do with specific collections or ask specific questions and not have to open a new thread: like, "I love my auntie but I need her to know her correct foundation shade" something harmless like that or, "It hurts my heart that people keep reviving that mean-spirited WOC Makeup Mistakes thread". I just know that things could spiral down in such a random thread, so I dunno.  I am torn between Magnolia and Coastal Scents' 50% off sales (I am supposed to be on a no-buy!).  If I go Magnolia, I would like the following:  108, Cathedral, Garden District, Kosmic Kandy, Truffle, Unearthly and Who Dat pigments Pose LipFix


  I agree. I did not know that CS is having a sale as well. I want some of their pigmented matte and bright shadows.


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 28, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I know right that's why I added those two. I'm thinking I can cut out the ones from their new collection saints & sinners b/c they will probably be around longer then some of the other ones... I see sublime is in their last chance section so I wanna grab that one now.... What do you think ?


  Okay now, check this out. I saw quarterpiecediva ask Magnolia Makeup on their IG page about the pigments that aren't listed on the site and they said to email them and they'll send her a link to order them. I was like well I'll be damned. LOL.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 28, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > I know right that's why I added those two. I'm thinking I can cut out the ones from their new collection saints
> ...


  That's too much! They should just have all their inventory listed on the site.  Maybe once they get the site together they will have their products complete


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 28, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> That's too much! They should just have all their inventory listed on the site. Maybe once they get the site together they will have their products complete


  I wonder if they will get the site together before the sale ends tho. 

  She says Kunzite and Oxidation are still available. I may have bought those if I knew they were available. 

http://instagram.com/p/hPa6OqAuXR/


----------



## sagehen (Nov 29, 2013)

I should have gotten Desire and Blot Out ( I don't even know what Blot Out is, but I am oily and want it lol)


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 29, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I should have gotten Desire and Blot Out ( I don't even know what Blot Out is, but I am oily and want it lol)


  Blot Out? Where is it? I didn't see that. 

  Edit: Nevermind I see it. Not much description though. I don't even see a picture. 

  Desire is nice. It's nice as a crease color and a cheek contour. They seem to use it a lot for brows as well.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 29, 2013)

Okay I really cut my cart down..... I'll just have to buy little by little when they have sales...So here's what I got   BIG EASY  1	$10.00 USD	$10.00 USD  Glo  1	$15.00 USD	$15.00 USD  Gold Halo 1	$0.00 USD	$0.00 USD  Ouch! 1	$15.00 USD	$15.00 USD  Raw Diamond 1	$10.00 USD	$10.00 USD  SPHINX Pigment	1	$10.00 USD	$10.00 USD  Sublime 1	$10.00 USD	$10.00 USD  SUGAR CANE 1	$10.00 USD	$10.00 USD  * note I noticed the Gold Holo glitter showed as $0.00 and when I added to my cart it didn't change the price so we'll see if I actually get it for free... Lol


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 29, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> * note I noticed the Gold Holo glitter showed as $0.00 and when I added to my cart it didn't change the price so we'll see if I actually get it for free... Lol


  That's a nice order Lele. That would really be cool if you got that glitter for free. I see they added the 4 new glitters to the Holiday Exclusives area and with the sale one could get all 4 glitters for $17.50. Not bad for glitter lovers.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh I didn't even see that... But that's a good deal...


----------



## sagehen (Nov 29, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Blot Out? Where is it? I didn't see that.   Edit: Nevermind I see it. Not much description though. I don't even see a picture.   Desire is nice. It's nice as a crease color and a cheek contour. They seem to use it a lot for brows as well.


  Exactly. I will buy some things blind, but NO description or photo? I had to draw the line there. I am just burning up with curiosity lol


----------



## Copperhead (Nov 29, 2013)

Now I'm kind of wanting the Glo highlighter. Why must I always want so much?


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2013)

So, the wait continues. I can't stand it. I want my new goodies now. I know better than this over Thanskgiving/Black Friday/Cyber Monday weekend, but still. I want to order several things I missed on the site on Black Friday and I want my first order to just COME ALREADY!


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 2, 2013)

sagehen said:


> So, the wait continues. I can't stand it. I want my new goodies now. I know better than this over Thanskgiving/Black Friday/Cyber Monday weekend, but still. I want to order several things I missed on the site on Black Friday and I want my first order to just COME ALREADY!


  I know. I hate the waiting too. I told Lele that I don't know why I just don't go there because I'm not far from them at all. I told my husband for the $5 shipping they charge I could have another pigment. LOL. He said yeah but you'll also spend at least that on gas. But at least I'd have my GOODIES!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I know. I hate the waiting too. I told Lele that I don't know why I just don't go there because I'm not far from them at all. I told my husband for the $5 shipping they charge I could have another pigment. LOL. He said yeah but you'll also spend at least that on gas. But at least I'd have my GOODIES!


  OOOH husbands! Mine said the same to me about a purchase I made this weekend. I decided I didn't want to wait and was going to drive and get it, and he reminded me that I would be spending the $7 shipping fee in gas. So, I wait...I hate the traffic/parking there anyway, but I can't tell him that lol.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 2, 2013)

I just purchased Cathedral and pose lip fix. I've quietly ignored most of their sales because I have so much from them already. When they first launched those 50% off sales were fast and furious. I should post them here with swatches.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Dec 2, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I just purchased Cathedral and pose lip fix. I've quietly ignored most of their sales because I have so much from them already. When they first launched those 50% off sales were fast and furious. I should post them here with swatches.


  Yes please post swatches so we can drool !!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Dec 3, 2013)

sagehen said:


> So, the wait continues. I can't stand it. I want my new goodies now. I know better than this over Thanskgiving/Black Friday/Cyber Monday weekend, but still. I want to order several things I missed on the site on Black Friday and I want my first order to just COME ALREADY!


  I know ... My stuff shipped today!  CooperHead, I chkd the invoice and the gold holo glitter is showing as being shipped as well, so when I actually have the pkg in hand we'll see if it's actually in there.. Lol


----------



## sagehen (Dec 3, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I know ... My stuff shipped today!  CooperHead, I chkd the invoice and the gold holo glitter is showing as being shipped as well, so when I actually have the pkg in hand we'll see if it's actually in there.. Lol


  OMG mine too! Your post reminded me to go look on the site. Yay! I can't wait!


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 3, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> CooperHead, I chkd the invoice and the gold holo glitter is showing as being shipped as well, so when I actually have the pkg in hand we'll see if it's actually in there.. Lol


  I got a shipping notice too. Can't wait to get it! 

  I think your glitter will be in your package. And even moreso if you weren't charged for it that is a GREAT deal! LOL. I think I saw someone ask when would the sale be over and she said next Friday, meaning Friday coming up, the 6th. I've been thinking about going back for that Glo illuminating powder and maybe another blush.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Dec 3, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > I know ... My stuff shipped today!   CooperHead, I chkd the invoice and the gold holo glitter is showing as being shipped as well, so when I actually have the pkg in hand we'll see if it's actually in there.. Lol
> ...


  Oh that cool ! And yes if u place another order add the gold holo glitter  if it's still showing as $0.00 and see if u get it free! Yeah I'm excited about the Glo illuminating powder,


----------



## sagehen (Dec 5, 2013)

AAARGH. Old complaint but here goes anyway...got notice of shipping on Tuesday. Said service used was Priority 2-day.  Well, where is my package? It has never had an origin scan. Still saying electronic info received. If I don't miraculously get a package today I will be calling and asking for my expedited shipping $$ back. There is no excuse nowadays. Folk need to know that people are hip to that electronic info bs and know their sh*t is sitting around. Not cool.


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 5, 2013)

sagehen said:


> AAARGH. Old complaint but here goes anyway...got notice of shipping on Tuesday. Said service used was Priority 2-day. Well, where is my package? It has never had an origin scan. Still saying electronic info received. If I don't miraculously get a package today I will be calling and asking for my expedited shipping $$ back. There is no excuse nowadays. Folk need to know that people are hip to that electronic info bs and know their sh*t is sitting around. Not cool.


  Yeah, it's like they create a shipping label but don't physically drop it in the mail for another 2 days after that. Ugh. I've been checking my tracking and it isn't saying anything. I figured I'd have it by Saturday coming. When did we getting a notice saying our items shipped? Tuesday? They're closed on both Monday AND Tuesday I think so I figured it would be the weekend at least until I actually have my stuff in hand.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 5, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Yeah, it's like they create a shipping label but don't physically drop it in the mail for another 2 days after that. Ugh. I've been checking my tracking and it isn't saying anything. I figured I'd have it by Saturday coming. When did we getting a notice saying our items shipped? Tuesday? They're closed on both Monday AND Tuesday I think so I figured it would be the weekend at least until I actually have my stuff in hand.


  Yep - Tuesday. It doesn't even excite me that they packed it quickly if I have to watch that non-moving tracking info. Hmph.


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 5, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Yep - Tuesday. It doesn't even excite me that they packed it quickly if I have to watch that non-moving tracking info. Hmph.


  I know right?! I don't know what kind of shipping I paid for. I just know it was $5. I just hate waiting.


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Dec 6, 2013)

Pose and Malibar are the truth! Pose and lilac will make for a beautiful ombré lip.


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Dec 6, 2013)

Top Our Lady and Cathedral (feeling blah about this one) Next row Rosary, Truffle, malibar lip fix, gothic revival. Lilac lip fix  Last Tchoupitoulas, pose lip fix


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 6, 2013)

nikkisweets2010 said:


> Tchoupitoulas, pose lip fix


  Nice! And you got Lilac lip fix. Nice! My tracking hasn't changed one bit. I said it would probably be here Saturday (tomorrow) so I guess we'll see then.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Dec 6, 2013)

nikkisweets2010 said:


> Top Our Lady and Cathedral (feeling blah about this one) Next row Rosary, Truffle, malibar lip fix, gothic revival. Lilac lip fix  Last Tchoupitoulas, pose lip fix


  Those are nice... I was eyeing Malibar lip fix... It looks pretty !!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Dec 6, 2013)

My order arrived today...... Haven't swatched them yet... But the gold holo glitter wasn't in there... Yet it was listed on my packing slip. I went to the site and I don't see the gold holo glitter on the site anymore .  I was thinking about emailing them to complain but I think I will let it go... Becuz I wasn't charged.... but it is bad CS.... They shld have at least contacted me about not placing it with the order.... Imma give them a pass this time since they sista's... Lol !!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 6, 2013)

Pose lip fix is AWESOME!!


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 6, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Pose lip fix is AWESOME!!


  Oh now I really can't wait to get mine. I can't believe my tracking is still saying the same thing. I'm hoping tomorrow it ends up in my mailbox. I'm very anxious to see Strut Lip Fix.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 7, 2013)

That is really pretty! And although I'm glad that the new Pantone color will be orchid (because I love purples), my teeth don't look that great with purple lippies. 


DILLIGAF said:


> Pose lip fix is AWESOME!!


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 9, 2013)

I just sent them an email because I still don't have my stuff.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Dec 9, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I just sent them an email because I still don't have my stuff.


  Yes, that's weird because they are usually on point with their shipping.  Let us know what they say when they resopond


----------



## sagehen (Dec 9, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I just sent them an email because I still don't have my stuff.


  OMG me too. Hopefully they will respond.


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 9, 2013)

sagehen said:


> OMG me too. Hopefully they will respond.


  I just decided to check my tracking again and lo and behold it now says it was accepted and processed at the usps origin sort facility. My stuff had never shipped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is the first time I've had this happen with them.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Dec 10, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> sagehen said:
> 
> 
> > OMG me too. Hopefully they will respond.
> ...


  I saw on IG a few other people were wondering where their stuff was.... I think they were saying the issue was with the post office. I sure hope it gets solved and you guys get your items soon . Like you said Cooperhead this has never happened before .... hopefully this won't be a repeat situation !


----------



## sagehen (Dec 10, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I saw on IG a few other people were wondering where their stuff was.... I think they were saying the issue was with the post office. I sure hope it gets solved and you guys get your items soon . Like you said Cooperhead this has never happened before .... hopefully this won't be a repeat situation !


  Yes, they were blaming the post office, saying it wasn't scanned. But even if not scanned it would have been delivered HAD they delivered the packages to the USPS. Such BS. They refunded me my shipping fees for the expedited shipping. At this point the products have to be FANTASTIC (I can't think of a better word at the moment) for me to consider buying from them again. I realize that things go slowly during a sale but I ordered from several places after them and have received everything, and did NOT pay for expedited shipping. And I don't appreciate them making excuses. They do enough business that the postal service would pick these packages up for them if they would arrange it.  eta: Oh yeah - my package is scheduled to be delivered Thursday - which means they took it to the post office TODAY. GTFOHWTBS


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 10, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I saw on IG a few other people were wondering where their stuff was.... I think they were saying the issue was with the post office. I sure hope it gets solved and you guys get your items soon . Like you said Cooperhead this has never happened before .... hopefully this won't be a repeat situation !


  Yeah apparently there was a mistake somewhere and I don't think it was with the post office. I should have my stuff today or tomorrow at the latest. Since this is the first time happening it probably won't deter me from ordering in the future but if it becomes a regular thing then I'll have to stop ordering. I think they're getting more popular now and probably got overwhelmed. Say that then. Don't blame it on the post office.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Dec 10, 2013)

sagehen said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > I saw on IG a few other people were wondering where their stuff was.... I think they were saying the issue was with the post office. I sure hope it gets solved and you guys get your items soon . Like you said Cooperhead this has never happened before .... hopefully this won't be a repeat situation !
> ...


  Okay I see what your saying... I didn't think about it like that. So they were slipping with getting their packages together.... Hmmmm not cool . They should have just been able to say they were overwhelmed and it was taking them longer to process orders. It sucks your first experience wasn't good.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Dec 10, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > I saw on IG a few other people were wondering where their stuff was.... I think they were saying the issue was with the post office. I sure hope it gets solved and you guys get your items soon . Like you said Cooperhead this has never happened before .... hopefully this won't be a repeat situation !
> ...


  Girl you probably right about them getting more popular... If that's the case then they probably won't be doing sales as much .... Haha ! But no seriously I hope they get their shipping issues together or they're gonna lose business


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Dec 10, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Girl you probably right about them getting more popular... If that's the case then they probably won't be doing sales as much .... Haha ! But no seriously I hope they get their shipping issues together or they're gonna lose business


  Don't you speak that into existence. We need those sales.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 10, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Okay I see what your saying... I didn't think about it like that. So they were slipping with getting their packages together.... Hmmmm not cool . *They should have just been able to say they were overwhelmed and it was taking them longer to process orders.* It sucks your first experience wasn't good.


 @ the bolded - I agree - that is my biggest issue.  I just find it funny that as soon as they finally took the package to the post office, the very post office they were maligning is just a-scanning my package to death. Hmph.  OAN: what is the deal with Adam Levine and why do people find him so hot? I don't get why folk find his skinny, screachy-voice-having self fine lol. I just saw a commercial for one of his products and I cringed.


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 10, 2013)

sagehen said:


> *OAN: what is the deal with Adam Levine and why do people find him so hot? I don't get why folk find his skinny, screachy-voice-having self fine lol. I just saw a commercial for one of his products and I cringed.*


  I don't know but all I keep saying is "I didn't get a vote". Wasn't he just named Sexiest Man Alive or something? I mean he certainly isn't the worst looking man in the world but I don't think he gets my vote for Sexiest Man Alive. I like some of his songs with Maroon Five and I especially like his cover of Wild Horses with Alicia Keys.


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 10, 2013)

I got my package! I'll swatch either this evening or tomorrow.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 10, 2013)

I just HAD to share this with y'all - I got an e-mail from Magnolia Makeup asking me to review the products I have just purchased... umm, yeah. How am I supposed to do that when I have yet to receive the products?


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Dec 10, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I just HAD to share this with y'all - I got an e-mail from Magnolia Makeup asking me to review the products I have just purchased... umm, yeah. How am I supposed to do that when I have yet to received the products?


  LOL!  Hopefully they will arrive soon.


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 11, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I just HAD to share this with y'all - I got an e-mail from Magnolia Makeup asking me to review the products I have just purchased... umm, yeah. How am I supposed to do that when I have yet to receive the products?


  I got that email too. Also, this morning, 12/11, they sent me an email telling me my order arrived on 12/10. No shit Sherlock. LOL. It arrived but not a minute before I had to email you telling you it hadn't arrived.


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 11, 2013)

I got Strut and Pose Lip Fixes and I'm tripping out on the difference in texture in them both. Strut is really hard and Pose is almost whipped mousse like. Well, maybe not THAT soft but it's really softer than any other Lip Fix I've purchased. Neither of the Lip Fixes I got prior to this order have this type of consistency. It's almost like Strut is too hard and Pose is too soft. I'll see but if I don't like the way they apply to my lips I'm going to see about exchanging or returning them. 

  I also got Black Holo glitter, and pigments in Camel, Big Easy and Sugar Cane and I like ALL of them.


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Dec 11, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I got Strut and Pose Lip Fixes and I'm tripping out on the difference in texture in them both. Strut is really hard and Pose is almost whipped mousse like. Well, maybe not THAT soft but it's really softer than any other Lip Fix I've purchased. Neither of the Lip Fixes I got prior to this order have this type of consistency. It's almost like Strut is too hard and Pose is too soft. I'll see but if I don't like the way they apply to my lips I'm going to see about exchanging or returning them.   I also got Black Holo glitter, and pigments in Camel, Big Easy and Sugar Cane and I like ALL of them.


  I thought the pose had a different texture because it was a new one they created for their matte collection.


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 11, 2013)

nikkisweets2010 said:


> I thought the pose had a different texture because it was a new one they created for their matte collection.


  I think Diablo is supposed to be matte as well but it's not as soft as Pose. Pose almost makes me feel like stirring it up or something because the texture is just different imo.


----------



## bodybyvi (Dec 16, 2013)

never tried that but thanks for the information. it was really great and i think i need to do something with this.


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Dec 16, 2013)

[/quote]





Copperhead said:


> I think Diablo is supposed to be matte as well but it's not as soft as Pose. Pose almost makes me feel like stirring it up or something because the texture is just different imo.


  Did you decide to  keep Pose?


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 16, 2013)

nikkisweets2010 said:


> Did you decide to keep Pose?


  Yeah. I still have it. I've been kind of busy so I haven't even tried it on my lips or anything yet.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Dec 16, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Did you decide to keep Pose?


 Yeah. I still have it. I've been kind of busy so I haven't even tried it on my lips or anything yet.  [/quote]  I haven't played with my items either.... They are still sitting in the pkg they came in... Lol


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 16, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I haven't played with my items either.... *They are still sitting in the pkg they came in... Lol*


  Mine too Lele. I also got Punk Couture lipstick and I haven't tried it on yet either. I just stare at the purple beautifulness in the tube. LOL!


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Dec 16, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Mine too Lele. I also got Punk Couture lipstick and I haven't tried it on yet either. I just stare at the purple beautifulness in the tube. LOL!


   I've put everything up. I have enough purple lippies to last for a while, but yet I feel that I'm going to buy more. I'm still on the fence about strut.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 17, 2013)

According to their Instagram they are having a 30% off everything sale. 
  I love Pose ladies but you should know it stains!


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 17, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> According to their Instagram they are having a 30% off everything sale.
> I love Pose ladies but you should know it stains!


  I swatched Pose on my hand and yes indeed, it stained the heck out of it.


----------



## Copperhead (Dec 17, 2013)

L to R.... Pose, Strut, Vogue, Siked


----------



## BeautyByLele (Dec 19, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> L to R.... Pose, Strut, Vogue, Siked


  Wow those are some nice purple lippies!!! I love the swatch


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 1, 2014)

I just placed an order for some of the glitters since they are on sale for 55% off.... so they were $4.50 each


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 1, 2014)

BeautyByLele said:


> I just placed an order for some of the glitters since they are on sale for 55% off.... so they were $4.50 each


  I was thinking of getting more too. I haven't even tried the one that I bought in the last sale. LOL. $4.50 is too good to pass up though.

  I want Silver Halo, Dark Rainbow and Coffee.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 1, 2014)

Copperhead said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > I just placed an order for some of the glitters since they are on sale for 55% off.... so they were $4.50 each
> ...


  Exactly me either lol ( they still sitting in the pkg they came in) ..... I picked up those glitters along with black halo, sand, green halo, orange halo! But I couldn't pass up $4.50, that's a steal   The code is AFTER


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 1, 2014)

And I finally bought some glitter glue.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 1, 2014)

Now I see they're having 50% off EVERYTHING Jan 1-3. Code 2014.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 1, 2014)

Copperhead said:


> Now I see they're having 50% off EVERYTHING Jan 1-3. Code 2014.


  I see !!


----------



## Mayflower22 (Jan 1, 2014)

Has anyone tried their foundation?


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 1, 2014)

Mayflower22 said:


> Has anyone tried their foundation?


  I haven't.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 1, 2014)

Found a picture of someone wearing Siked Lip Fix. I wore Siked on Christmas Day with Milani's Purple Veil liner and a tad bit of MAC's clear lipglass on top. It was a very pretty purple lip. Siked is one of my favorite purples.

  Credit to IG user lonicely.

http://instagram.com/p/iovF4ct58m/


----------



## sagehen (Jan 3, 2014)

Anyone buying from the NY Sale? Going on through tonight. I was considering it, but I noticed the face products I was looking at last time are not on the site. Also, still no description/ingreds for Blot Out or their Mixing Medium.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 3, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Anyone buying from the NY Sale? Going on through tonight. I was considering it, but I noticed the face products I was looking at last time are not on the site. Also, still no description/ingreds for Blot Out or their Mixing Medium.


  I purchased some glitters from their after Xmas sale. Maybe u can send them a msg via IG and see if they respond quickly.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 3, 2014)

BeautyByLele said:


> I purchased some glitters from their after Xmas sale. Maybe u can send them a msg via IG and see if they respond quickly.


 You know what, this is a good idea - even if I miss this sale, I will know for the future. I was too busy being pissy about my last order this did not occur to me lol. I was intrigued by one of the glitters but I decided I was too old to wear it. I dunno.


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Jan 3, 2014)

It is/was a couple things that I want, but I can wait.  Does anyone have electro peach lip fix? How do you like it?


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 3, 2014)

I haven't even tried the few glitters I have but I went ahead and ordered Glitters in Coffee and Silver Halo, and Bisque Lip Fix. Last sale I bought the Black Holo glitter and had previously gotten samples of MAC's Grey and 3D Gold glitters from elsewhere. I bought some Glitter Glue but I haven't even tried the ones I already have to know if I like them enough to buy more but I went ahead and bought 2 more tonight.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 3, 2014)

nikkisweets2010 said:


> It is/was a couple things that I want, but I can wait.  Does anyone have electro peach lip fix? How do you like it?


  Nope I haven't tried any of the lip fixes... I'll do that on the next sale (I promise... Lol)   





Copperhead said:


> I haven't even tried the few glitters I have but I went ahead and ordered Glitters in Coffee and Silver Halo, and Bisque Lip Fix. Last sale I bought the Black Holo glitter and had previously gotten samples of MAC's Grey and 3D Gold glitters from elsewhere. I bought some Glitter Glue but I haven't even tried the ones I already have to know if I like them enough to buy more but I went ahead and bought 2 more tonight.


  Haha when we here sale..... We lose our minds.... Haha !   I want Mac 3D gold glitter as well... I'm hoping the magnolia silver halo glitter is similar to macs 3d silver glitter


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 3, 2014)

sagehen said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased some glitters from their after Xmas sale. Maybe u can send them a msg via IG and see if they respond quickly.
> ...


  Too old to wear glitter ?!?!?! I don't think so.... A lil sparkle don't hurt anybody. Yeah I thgt about u when I placed my order.... Let's see how long it takes.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 3, 2014)

Cooperhead did the code still work to get the glitters for 55% off ??


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 3, 2014)

BeautyByLele said:


> Cooperhead did the code still work to get the glitters for 55% off ??


  I didn't even try it. I figured that sale was over since they started a new one with the 2014 code. I ordered just tonight. 

  Sagehen, I was wondering if I'd be too old to wear glitter too but I think if worn right, it can be very nice on lids of just about all ages. I probably wouldn't wear it EVERYWHERE but I'm sure I can find somewhere to wear it.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm noticing that it's starting to them (Magnoila Makeup) a longer than usual time to process and ship orders, it use to be they would ship the items and I would have them in like 3 days.  I guess they are really starting to get popular which is good if their business is picking up BUT it's bad customer service if they can't process orders in a timely manner. I placed my order on New Years Day and the status still says " awaiting fulliment". If the status doesn't change by tomorrow I'll contact them


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Jan 7, 2014)

BeautyByLele said:


> I'm noticing that it's starting to them (Magnoila Makeup) a longer than usual time to process and ship orders, it use to be they would ship the items and I would have them in like 3 days.  I guess they are really starting to get popular which is good if their business is picking up BUT it's bad customer service if they can't process orders in a timely manner. I placed my order on New Years Day and the status still says " awaiting fulliment". If the status doesn't change by tomorrow I'll contact them


  It would be best for the business to hire  someone to only fill orders. Gotta keep the customer  satisfied.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 7, 2014)

nikkisweets2010 said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > I'm noticing that it's starting to them (Magnoila Makeup) a longer than usual time to process and ship orders, it use to be they would ship the items and I would have them in like 3 days.  I guess they are really starting to get popular which is good if their business is picking up BUT it's bad customer service if they can't process orders in a timely manner. I placed my order on New Years Day and the status still says " awaiting fulliment". If the status doesn't change by tomorrow I'll contact them
> ...


  YES!!! Totally agree. Even if they only did it on a part time thing or especially when they have the 50% off sales


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 7, 2014)

BeautyByLele said:


> I'm noticing that it's starting to them (Magnoila Makeup) a longer than usual time to process and ship orders, it use to be they would ship the items and I would have them in like 3 days. I guess they are really starting to get popular which is good if their business is picking up BUT it's bad customer service if they can't process orders in a timely manner. I placed my order on New Years Day and the status still says " awaiting fulliment". If the status doesn't change by tomorrow I'll contact them


  I ordered on the evening of 1/3 and it's still saying "awaiting fulfillment" too. They are indeed starting to take longer. 

  Last time my order said 'shipped' and I don't think it actually shipped with they said it did because I didn't get it until after I contacted them about it. That's when I saw actual movement in my tracking.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 7, 2014)

I just got an email saying my pkg is on it's way!!!! Finally


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 8, 2014)

BeautyByLele said:


> I just got an email saying my pkg is on it's way!!!! Finally


  That's great! Mine is still saying "awaiting fulfillment".


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 8, 2014)

Copperhead said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > I just got an email saying my pkg is on it's way!!!! Finally
> ...


  That isn't right that yours still says awaiting fulfillment , I checked mine and it just says " electronic shipping info received" ugh it still might just be sitting there... I'll check the status tomorrow and see if it updates .  I saw on IG where someone asked how long it takes to process an order and they replied *2-7 business days!*!!! Eeeek really !?!?!? I could see 1-2 days but 7 days....... Come on really....


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 9, 2014)

BeautyByLele said:


> I saw on IG where someone asked how long it takes to process an order and they replied *2-7 business days!*!!! Eeeek really !?!?!? I could see 1-2 days but 7 days....... Come on really....


  Ohhhhhh. I think I did see something about 2-7 business days. I forgot about that when I sent my email just now asking what was up. Yeah, I think 2-7 business days is too long. 2? Okay. 3? Okay. Maybe even 4. But anything more than that is ridiculous imo. If I ever order again I'm just gonna have to find my way to the store. If I can't get to the store, I'm not ordering. 

  I remember my last order I received shipping confirmation, got all happy that it finally shipped and the tracking hadn't moved in days. Not until I emailed them about it did the tracking move.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 9, 2014)

Okay. I sent an email and received the message about 2-7 business days. I placed my order in the evening of 1/3 so technically it was already the weekend. My time started on 1/5 and we are just 4 days into that time frame. I guess my name will have to be Anxious Annie for a little while longer. 



Hello,
Orders can take 2-7 business days to process, Our current processing time is 4 business days. You should have received or will be receiving tracking information shortly.

Thanks,
MMHello,
Orders can take 2-7 business days to process, Our current processing time is 4 business days. You should have received or will be receiving tracking information shortly.

Thanks,
MM


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 9, 2014)

Copperhead said:


> Okay. I sent an email and received the message about 2-7 business days. I placed my order in the evening of 1/3 so technically it was already the weekend. My time started on 1/5 and we are just 4 days into that time frame. I guess my name will have to be Anxious Annie for a little while longer.   Ugh that really sucks! Yes I hope they get this whole shipping issue under control because waiting over a week for items is crazy. I'm like you imma think twice about placing an order if this is a perm situation. I just checked my status and it says it has just left the facility 1/9 it says expected delivery 1/11 we'll see......    Hello,
> Orders can take 2-7 business days to process, Our current processing time is 4 business days. You should have received or will be receiving tracking information shortly.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh that's good Lele! If your tracking is saying all that then it's at least on the move.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 9, 2014)

Follow up: I just got an email saying my package is on its way.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 9, 2014)

Copperhead said:


> Follow up: I just got an email saying my package is on its way.


  Okay FINALLY !!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 10, 2014)

I asked them on IG why is shipping taking so long now becux I see others are wondering why orders are taking yo long to process.... Let's see if they respond back


----------



## sagehen (Jan 10, 2014)

This is bringing back memories of Black Friday. I wish they would hire someone to help during sales. Even if that person's job is just to actually apply the printed labels to the packages and take them to the post office.  Y'all who are on their site regularly...what happened to the eyebrows and contour section? It is empty now.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 10, 2014)

sagehen said:


> This is bringing back memories of Black Friday. I wish they would hire someone to help during sales. Even if that person's job is just to actually apply the printed labels to the packages and take them to the post office.  Y'all who are on their site regularly...what happened to the eyebrows and contour section? It is empty now.


  I don't know... It seems like every since they updated their site things are missing. Products that use to be there are suddenly gone.  This is bad business for them. It sucks cuz it's sistas and I try to support my people but right now they aren't looking good. I hope this is just a glitch and they get it fixed real quick or their business is about to suffer.  Imma give them one more try and if thereis an issue and they don't resolve it quickly imma stop shopping with them


----------



## sagehen (Jan 10, 2014)

BeautyByLele said:


> I don't know... It seems like every since they updated their site things are missing. Products that use to be there are suddenly gone.  This is bad business for them. It sucks cuz it's sistas and I try to support my people but right now they aren't looking good. I hope this is just a glitch and they get it fixed real quick or their business is about to suffer.  Imma give them one more try and if thereis an issue and they don't resolve it quickly imma stop shopping with them


  I know - I want to support a business run by people who look like me that caters to WOC but I really feel like they are hurting themselves even having a website that is so incomplete. It is their "first impression", as it were. And it is a poor one, with empty sections, no product descriptions, no info about ingredients, so a cautious informed consumer can't even think about purchasing. And with these shipping issues, people who would buy sight unseen are now thinking twice.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm dealing with something similar with another merchant where they clearly stated that all pre-orders made before December 16 would be received by Christmas. It has now been almost 5 weeks since I placed that order, and almost 3 weeks since I should have received it. Their 'Contact Us' link doesn't work so I sent messages through all their social media channels that they were active on. Finally today, they respond that my order will be sent next Thursday, even though they posted on Instagram today that the second wave of orders (placed post-12/16) will go out Monday.   I want to support black-owned businesses, but it's things like this that will lose my loyalty and positive word of mouth.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 10, 2014)

Yazmin that is just crazy SMH !! I'm too scared to ask you what business you are speaking of... Lol ! And if issues do arise they should say something BEFOREHAND not after the fact  sagehen- they responded back with the 2-7 days stuff and they said USPS might b experiencing some delays.... the same excuse they gave for Black Friday


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Jan 10, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I'm dealing with something similar with another merchant where they clearly stated that all pre-orders made before December 16 would be received by Christmas. It has now been almost 5 weeks since I placed that order, and almost 3 weeks since I should have received it. Their 'Contact Us' link doesn't work so I sent messages through all their social media channels that they were active on. Finally today, they respond that my order will be sent next Thursday, even though they posted on Instagram today that the second wave of orders (placed post-12/16) will go out Monday.   I want to support black-owned businesses, but it's things like this that will lose my loyalty and positive word of mouth.


 No bueno! I don't think I could support them anymore.


----------



## bodybyvi (Jan 11, 2014)

thanks for the post


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 11, 2014)

I should have my package in my hands in about an hour.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 11, 2014)

Got my package. Took about a week. I can't really complain too much about that time frame. I just get so anxious sometimes.

  Neither of my glitters have names on them. I mean I know which one is which RIGHT NOW but down the road I may not remember the names.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 11, 2014)

Copperhead said:


> Got my package. Took about a week. I can't really complain too much about that time frame. I just get so anxious sometimes.  Neither of my glitters have names on them. I mean I know which one is which RIGHT NOW but down the road I may not remember the names.


  Coo, glad your got ur stuff l ! My package shld be here today! Maybe just label the glitters now so u won't forget.. Lol !


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 11, 2014)

BeautyByLele said:


> Coo, glad your got ur stuff l ! My package shld be here today! Maybe just label the glitters now so u won't forget.. Lol !


  That's exactly what I'll do Lele. When I got Vogue LipFix it had a label underneath but nothing printed on it. I went ahead and wrote the name on it.


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 11, 2014)

I have only ordered from Magnolia once, and that was to get a shadow called Raw Diamond, I think it was. After reading the latest posts/developments in this thread, I have officially been put off and can't see patronizing them further.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 19, 2014)

I forgot about doing swatches of the pigments I bought so ill swatch them this week and post


----------



## sagehen (Jan 20, 2014)

Where's the swatches LeLe?!? LOL


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 20, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Where's the swatches LeLe?!? LOL


  Haha they're coming ! Tomorrow I'll b chilling at home so I will b able to play


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Jan 21, 2014)

BeautyByLele said:


> Haha they're coming ! Tomorrow I'll b chilling at home so I will b able to play


  Swatching is time consuming. I keep looking at my pigments and say let me swatch these, but I can never get to them. On the other hand, if anybody asks about a particular pigment and I have it. I will gladly swatch it for them.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 21, 2014)

nikkisweets2010 said:


> Swatching is time consuming. I keep looking at my pigments and say let me swatch these, but I can never get to them. On the other hand, if anybody asks about a particular pigment and I have it. I will gladly swatch it for them.


  THIS!


----------



## Amby79 (Jan 21, 2014)

I ordered quite a few things from them recently....%50 off was perfect for testing out a new brand(new to me at least). I like what I got, but I need to try the eyeshadows with a primer to see how pretty they can be. The highlighter is gorgeous and the blushes too.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 22, 2014)

Here are the pigments I purchased... Later I will. Swatch the glitters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Raw Diamond , Big Easy , Sugar Cane , Sphnix , Sublime


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 22, 2014)

Here's Glo Illuminator and Ouch Blush


----------



## sagehen (Jan 22, 2014)

Now I find myself wanting Raw Diamond. Thanks for these swatches (I think; who knows what else I might go for in addition to Raw Diamond lol)


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice Lele! I'm thinking about getting that Glo Illuminator next sale. 

  Credit to BeautybyLeRenda, she has pics of how Glo looks on her...

  https://twitter.com/BeautybyLeRenda/status/425540209724243969/photo/1


----------



## Amby79 (Jan 22, 2014)

Copperhead said:


> Nice Lele! I'm thinking about getting that Glo Illuminator next sale.
> 
> Credit to BeautybyLeRenda, she has pics of how Glo looks on her...
> 
> https://twitter.com/BeautybyLeRenda/status/425540209724243969/photo/1


  Doooo it dooooo dit lol. It's really pretty. I think I want more.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 22, 2014)

Amby79 said:


> Doooo it dooooo dit lol. It's really pretty. I think I want more.


  LOL!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 22, 2014)

sagehen.... Hahaha yup it's pretty !  Cooperhead- yeah I'm excited to try the Glo it looks pretty. Ouch is pretty too I'm glad you recommended it  I'll have glittaaaaaaa swatches for y'all tomorrow ... Lol !  Amby79- yup when they have a sale their pigments are well worth the price , we only buy when they have sales..lol why pay full price if ya don't have too.. Hehe


----------



## Amby79 (Jan 22, 2014)

BeautyByLele said:


> sagehen.... Hahaha yup it's pretty !  Cooperhead- yeah I'm excited to try the Glo it looks pretty. Ouch is pretty too I'm glad you recommended it  I'll have glittaaaaaaa swatches for y'all tomorrow ... Lol !  Amby79- yup when they have a sale their pigments are well worth the price , we only buy when they have sales..lol why pay full price if ya don't have too.. Hehe


   Oh yes lol. I bought raw diamond, effervescent, galaxy, drusy as far as pigments. Loot lip fix, tickled and mai tai blushes and of course glo. I wasn't playing around lol. I figured get most of what I wanted to try during the sale lol. Plus I like saving money, to spend more smh lol. I saw they have salesa lot so I can wait for more.  Correction. I got soul glo. I was afraid glo might be too light for me


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 22, 2014)

BeautyByLele said:


> Amby79- yup when they have a sale their pigments are well worth the price , *we only buy when they have sales..lol why pay full price if ya don't have too.. Hehe*


  Glad you like Ouch Lele. Yea, we only buy when they have sales which fortunately, they tend to do quite often. Also, I noticed on their site they're selling a glitter lips set for $18. It's Vogue LipFix and Purple Glitter. I was like shucks, why pay $18 when someone can wait for the sale and end up getting both items for about $10? LOL.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 23, 2014)

Glitter Swatches  Dark Rainbow, Silver Halo, Black Halo, Green Halo, Sand, Orange Halo, Coffee


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 23, 2014)

BeautyByLele said:


>


  Lovely! Thanks for the swatches! I must get that Dark Rainbow. I think I want their Aqua too.


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Jan 23, 2014)

BeautyByLele said:


> Glitter Swatches  Dark Rainbow, Silver Halo, Black Halo, Green Halo, Sand, Orange Halo, Coffee


  Dark rainbow is gorgeous.


----------



## Amby79 (Jan 23, 2014)

Wishlist already in progress lol


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes  Dark rainbow is gorgeous !!! My least favorite is the Black.  I think imma get the 3D BLack glitter from Mac when it come out. I don't know when imma wear that green glitter hmmm.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 23, 2014)

I just pulled out the glitter glue and put a little on the back of my hand. I pressed a little of the Black Holo glitter into it. I can see it being really pretty on the lid. I think when I actually wear it on the lid, I'm going to press it on top of MAC's Blackground Paint Pot. Put the paint pot down, put some glitter glue on top, then press the glitter into it. This should make the different colors in the glitter stand out even more. I washed it off but I should play with it some more. This is the look that made me want the Black Holo...




  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=218546878169090&set=pb.133618989995213.-2207520000.1390517864.&type=3&theater


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Jan 23, 2014)

Copperhead said:


> I just pulled out the glitter glue and put a little on the back of my hand. I pressed a little of the Black Holo glitter into it. I can see it being really pretty on the lid. I think when I actually wear it on the lid, I'm going to press it on top of MAC's Blackground Paint Pot. Put the paint pot down, put some glitter glue on top, then press the glitter into it. This should make the different colors in the glitter stand out even more. I washed it off but I should play with it some more. This is the look that made me want the Black Holo...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...995213.-2207520000.1390517864.&type=3&theater


  I love that eye. I need to experiment more with glitters.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 23, 2014)

nikkisweets2010 said:


> I love that eye. I need to experiment more with glitters.


  Isn't that a pretty eye look? I can't believe that crease shade is supposed to be a red shade though. When I do it, I'm going to try something like a dark, smokey purple in that area because that's what it looks like to me. I'm not that experienced with glitters but I mean how experienced do I have to be? LOL. I was plesantly surprised to find that the glitter wasn't chunky at all. Seems really easy to work with. Now I know that there are different sizes of glitters but I really like the size of this particular glitter when I tried it on my hand.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 23, 2014)

Cooperhead- that's a pretty eye look. Maybe I'll like it better when I put it on my lid . Sometimes it takes actually wearing a product vs just swatching to truly appreciate it.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 23, 2014)

BeautyByLele said:


> Cooperhead- that's a pretty eye look. Maybe I'll like it better when I put it on my lid . *Sometimes it takes actually wearing a product vs just swatching to truly appreciate it.*


  That is so true! LOL.


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Jan 23, 2014)

Copperhead said:


> Isn't that a pretty eye look? I can't believe that crease shade is supposed to be a red shade though. When I do it, I'm going to try something like a dark, smokey purple in that area because that's what it looks like to me. I'm not that experienced with glitters but I mean how experienced do I have to be? LOL. I was plesantly surprised to find that the glitter wasn't chunky at all. Seems really easy to work with. Now I know that there are different sizes of glitters but I really like the size of this particular glitter when I tried it on my hand.


 I am going to look up some youtube videos on ways to remove it with out it being everywhere and I am going to buy some of those shields. Really! A red color, almost looks like brazenly to me. I do love that contrast.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 23, 2014)

nikkisweets2010 said:


> *I am going to look up some youtube videos on ways to remove it with out it being everywhere *and I am going to buy some of those shields. Really! A red color, almost looks like brazenly to me. I do love that contrast.


  You don't think it will come off easily with a wipe? A makeup remover wipe? It came off my finger and my hand very easily with soap and water but of course I won't be putting soap and water on my lid but I think a wipe should do it. Let me know what you find out. Lele, how do you remove yours?


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 23, 2014)

I think Coffee glitter would look nice on top of MAC's Eclair Paint Pot.


----------



## Amby79 (Jan 23, 2014)

Copperhead said:


> I just pulled out the glitter glue and put a little on the back of my hand. I pressed a little of the Black Holo glitter into it. I can see it being really pretty on the lid. I think when I actually wear it on the lid, I'm going to press it on top of MAC's Blackground Paint Pot. Put the paint pot down, put some glitter glue on top, then press the glitter into it. This should make the different colors in the glitter stand out even more. I washed it off but I should play with it some more. This is the look that made me want the Black Holo...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...995213.-2207520000.1390517864.&type=3&theater


 Oh I love it !


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 23, 2014)

I use too face shadow insurance for the adhesive and yes I use a makeup remover wipe and it comes right off. It doesn't go everywhere it stays on the wipe . Also because it's glitter and I don't want to get it in my eye I wipe gently.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 23, 2014)

Copperhead said:


> I think Coffee glitter would look nice on top of MAC's Eclair Paint Pot.


  Yup I can see it looking pretty ! I love eclair paint pot.  I don't back up makeup to often but I wouldn't mind having a BU of Eclair


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 23, 2014)

BeautyByLele said:


> Yup I can see it looking pretty ! I love eclair paint pot. I don't back up makeup to often but I wouldn't mind having a BU of Eclair


  Lele, did you get Til Sunrise pigment? I'll bet that Orange Halo glitter would look nice with it.


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Jan 23, 2014)

BeautyByLele said:


> I use too face shadow insurance for the adhesive and yes I use a makeup remover wipe and it comes right off. It doesn't go everywhere it stays on the wipe . Also because it's glitter and I don't want to get it in my eye I wipe gently.


  Ok, I am going to have to be a little more gentle in my removing.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 23, 2014)

Copperhead said:


> BeautyByLele said:
> 
> 
> > Yup I can see it looking pretty ! I love eclair paint pot. I don't back up makeup to often but I wouldn't mind having a BU of Eclair
> ...


  No, but I was looking at it.. Lol


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 23, 2014)

BeautyByLele said:


> No, but I was looking at it.. Lol


  Oh okay. I don't know why I thought you had that one. I'm kind of looking at it too.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 23, 2014)

You know what I think I  do have an orange pigment by them but the name is escaping me right now ... Let me go back through this thread and see if I posted swatches  ETA: I looked at the list I posted and maybe Blood Orange is close.... I dunno I'll swatch it tomorrow


----------



## sagehen (Feb 12, 2014)

OK, I need them to hurry and have a sale, because I suddenly "need" Soul Glo highlighter, just for the name. I will buy the black holo glitter, maybe, at that time, and maybe a couple other things.


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm thinking they'll soon have a Mardi Gras sale. It might only be on items that are gold, green and purple. Hopefully the Soul Glo will be included. It would be cool if the sale is on everything.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 13, 2014)

Copperhead said:


> I'm thinking they'll soon have a Mardi Gras sale. It might only be on items that are gold, green and purple. Hopefully the Soul Glo will be included. It would be cool if the sale is on everything.


  I'm surprised their not having a valentines sale


----------



## sagehen (Feb 13, 2014)

Copperhead said:


> I'm thinking they'll soon have a Mardi Gras sale. It might only be on items that are gold, green and purple. Hopefully the Soul Glo will be included. It would be cool if the sale is on everything.


  Oh, OK - I will sit on my hands and be patient.


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 14, 2014)

I see they just put up a small Valentine's Day sale. 50% off reds and pinks Feb. 14-17. Code Vday. I'd hold off and wait to see if they have a Mardi Gras sale.


----------



## bodybyvi (Feb 20, 2014)

Very important info.Thanks for giving me effective information. Keep it up.


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Feb 24, 2014)

24 hour  50% off  flash sale. According to my IG and the time I'm posting this, it started 7 hours ago.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 24, 2014)

nikkisweets2010 said:


> 24 hour  50% off  flash sale. According to my IG and the time I'm posting this, it started 7 hours ago.


  Is there a code? Or have I missed out already?


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 24, 2014)

sagehen said:


> nikkisweets2010 said:
> 
> 
> > 24 hour  50% off  flash sale. According to my IG and the time I'm posting this, it started 7 hours ago.
> ...


  Code is FLASH.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 24, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Code is FLASH.


  thanks!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 25, 2014)

Anyone get anything from the flash sale?


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 1, 2014)

I didn't get anything. I didn't even see the sale until like 2 days after it was over. LOL.


----------

